# Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?



## DKK007 (6. April 2018)

*Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Durch die Sendung Extra 3 vom Donnerstag (05.04.) wurde ich auf die Änderung des Bayerisches Polizeigesetz aufmerksam. In der Sendung wurden Ausschnitte aus der Sendung Monitor vom 15.03.2018 zum Thema Bayerisches Polizeigesetz gezeigt. 
Ein Gesetz, das polizeiliche Befugnisse erheblich ausweitet und künftig praktisch jeden ins Visier nehmen kann. Schon bei einer schwer zu bestimmenden „drohenden Gefahr“ können Sicherheitskräfte dann auf sämtliche Online-Daten von Betroffenen zugreifen, sie an zugewiesenen Orten für längere Zeit festhalten und ihr gesamtes Umfeld ausforschen. Für Bürgerrechtler ein Totalangriff auf elementare Freiheitsrechte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem vom dortigen Innenminister Herrmann eingeführten Gesetz sollen in Bayern folgende polizeiliche Maßnahmen auch ohne "Konkreten (Tat)Verdacht" erlaubt und anwendbar sein:
* Onlinedurchsuchung
* Kontopfändung
* Überwachung von Telekommunikation
* Elektronische Fußfessel
* Präventivhaft bis zu 3 Monate ohne Haftbefehl
* DNA-Sequenzierung zur Ermittlung von phänotypischen Merkmalen (z.B. Augenfarbe) 
* Abfangen von Briefen
* Erstellung von Bewegungsprofilen mittels Handyortung




			
				http://www.zeit.de/gesellschaft/zeitgeschehen/2018-03/polizeigesetz-bayern-csu-sicherheit-ueberwachung-gewaltenteilung schrieb:
			
		

> Schulze [innenpolitische Sprecherin der Grünen im bayerischen Landtag] sagt: "Der Überwachungswahn der CSU gefährdet Freiheitsrechte." Sie sieht das Trennungsgebot zwischen Polizei und Geheimdiensten in Gefahr. "Damit werden die Befugnisse der Polizei massiv ausgeweitet, das ist die Vernachrichtendienstlichung der Polizei."



Die Grünen haben bereits Klage dagegen eingereicht. 



			
				https://www.morgenpost.de/politik/article213879917/In-Bayern-koennte-die-Polizei-bald-Handgranaten-einsetzen.html schrieb:
			
		

> Doch nicht nur aus Richtung der Opposition wird Kritik laut. So beurteilte Markus Löffelmann, Richter am Landgericht München, den Begriff "drohende Gefahr" in einer Stellungnahme als "nicht mehr akzeptable Herabsetzung der polizeilichen Eingriffsschwelle". Will heißen: einem Einschreiten der Polizei seien kaum noch Grenzen gesetzt.



CSU Bundesminister des Inneren Seehofer möchte diese Pläne gerne auf ganz Deutschland übertragen. - Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob das Bundesverfassungsgericht da mitspielt. 

Videoquellen:
extra 3 vom 05.04.2018 | Das Erste - extra 3 - Sendungen
Video: Monitor vom 15.03.2018 - Monitor - Das Erste

Quellen:
Polizeigesetz: In Bayern droht bald uberall Gefahr | ZEIT ONLINE
In Bayern konnte die Polizei bald Handgranaten einsetzen - Politik - Berliner Morgenpost

Weitere Berichte (Teilweise hinter Anti-Adblock/JS-Wall oder Kostenpflichtig):
Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Die Gedanken sind unfrei - Bayern - Suddeutsche.de
Wie Bayerns Polizei den Datenschutz aushebelt | c't Magazin
https://www.infranken.de/ueberregio...oht-uns-der-ueberwachungsstaat;art179,3296030
Predictive Policing: Die Polizei arbeitet verstärkt wie ein Geheimdienst | Heise Online -  https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Predictive-Policing-Die-Polizei-arbeitet-verstaerkt-wie-ein-Geheimdienst-4008214.html

*EDIT*: Zusätzliche Ergänzungen zu den Gesetzen (StPO/PAG) sind auf Seite 4 zu finden.
EDIT2: Demo am 10.05.2018 in München gegen das PAG


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Extra3 hat das passend kommentiert: Bayern ist nunmal der westlichste Teil der Türkei.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Für Bürgerrechtler ein Totalangriff auf elementare Freiheitsrechte.


Ich bin kein Bürgerrechtler - aber hier haben sie einfach Recht. Das ist eine verneinung der Unschuldsvermutung. Bei gewissen Subjekten mag das ja helfen können - ändert aber nichts daran dass es die falsche Vorgehensweise ist.
"Gefahr im Verzug" ist ja völlig ok (Mann rennt bewaffnet in eine Menschenmenge --> abgrätschen) - aber "drohende Gefahr"? Wird jetzt jeder erstmal verhaftet weil er orientalisch angezogen ist und nen Bart hat in der Fußgängerzone?

Die CSU braucht wirklich nicht mehr über die AfD zu schimpfen. Die geben sich nix.


----------



## DKK007 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Oder:
"Einer der nichts gemacht hat ist per Definition ein Unschuldiger."
"Genau das ist das Problem, wir haben in Bayern zu viele Unschuldige."


----------



## Gamer090 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Wie kommt man auf solche bescheuerten Gesetze?  

Werden die Leute dann verhaftet weil die Farbe der Kleidung nicht gepasst hat oder eine Fussfessel angelegt?


----------



## DKK007 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Genau so. 
Entsprechende Beispiele von Betroffenen bei Polizei und Geheimdiensten gibt es heute schon,  wie Monitor zeigt.

Da werden dann auch Leute von der Polizei aufgesucht, weil sie das falsche Hintergrundbild bei Facebook haben.

Insbesondere die Begründung wegen der angeblichen Thematischen Nähe von kurdischen Veranstaltungen zur PKK ist absurd. Dann sollte man auch bitte Pegida und NPD Demos wegen der  Thematischen Nähe zur NSDAP verbieten.


----------



## iGameKudan (6. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

DNA-Analysen, die E-Fußfessel, Kontopfändung, mehrere Monate lange Präventivhaft ohne Haftbefehl... Ohne konkreten Tatverdacht... 
Das hat doch absolut nix mehr mit Demokratie und Rechtsstaat zu tun. 

Zum Glück wird reichlich gegen das Gesetz geklagt, zumal bis zur Einführung auch noch zumindest etwas Zeit ist. 
Mehr Rechte für die Polizei... Bin ich definitiv dafür. Aber das ist total über das Ziel hinausgeschossen.


----------



## Caduzzz (7. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Ja, unglaublich was die dort in Bayern vorhaben

Und da die PCGH Redaktion in Fürth ist...und die Verantwortlichen für's PCGHX Forum auch irgendwie dort...wir das hier erstellen bzw. kommentieren....stehen wir schon auf der Liste der "drohenden Gefährder"


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Wobei auch Computerbase nicht berichtet hat. Oder ich hab es übersehen. 



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Mehr Rechte für die Polizei... Bin ich definitiv dafür. Aber das ist total über das Ziel hinausgeschossen.



Insbesondere, wo die Polizei ganz andere Probleme hat. 
Die aktuell meisten Sorgen machen der Polizei - neben dem CEO-Fraud - derzeit falsche Polizisten, die mit gefälschten Ausweisen unter einem Vorwand in die Wohnung eindringen (z.B. Schutz vor Einbrechern oder gefälschter Durchsuchungsbeschluss/Haftbefehl).
Wie soll man Leute davor warnen und raten keine Polizisten in die Wohnung zu lassen und erweitert gleichzeitig die Möglichkeit der echten Polizisten dies zu tun. 

drehscheibe vom 6. April 2018 - ZDFmediathek (min 7:06)
Falsche Polizisten verschafften sich am unter dem Vorwand, eine Hausdurchsuchung vornehmen zu müssen, Zutritt zu einem Haus - MOZ.de
Angeblicher Haftbefehl in der Turkei : Falsche Polizisten setzen 72-Jahrige aus Sankt Augustin unter Druck | General-Anzeiger Bonn
Koln: Falsche Polizisten drohten Rentner mit Haftbefehl | Kolnische Rundschau
Falsche Polizisten erschrecken Burger mit Haftbefehl | Braunschweig Online

Die Betrüger sind über VOIP derzeit auch in der Lage mögliche Anrufe des Opfers bei der echten Polizei mitzuhören und dann mit den abgesprochenen Informationen/Codewörtern vor den echten Beamten an der Wohnung zu sein. Dort wäre mein Rat Kanaltrennung, also der Wechsel aufs Mobiltelefon, um die 110 anzurufen. 


Bei der Onlinedurchsuchung ist auch das Problem, das in der StPO überhaupt nicht geregelt ist, wie das Ganze ablaufen soll. Denn irgendwie muss der Trojaner auf den PC/Smartphone. 
Alles in Deutschland ist Haarklein durch ein Gesetz/Verordnung geregelt, nur das nicht. 
Das bereitet mir sowohl als Internetnutzer wie auch als IT-Forensiker - der dieses Instrument eventuell mal nutzen muss -  Kopfschmerzen.


----------



## iGameKudan (7. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Insbesondere, wo die Polizei ganz andere Probleme hat.
> Die aktuell meisten Sorgen machen der Polizei - neben dem CEO-Fraud - derzeit falsche Polizisten, die mit gefälschten Ausweisen unter einem Vorwand in die Wohnung eindringen (z.B. Schutz vor Einbrechern oder gefälschter Durchsuchungsbeschluss/Haftbefehl).
> Wie soll man Leute davor warnen und raten keine Polizisten in die Wohnung zu lassen und erweitert gleichzeitig die Möglichkeit der echten Polizisten dies zu tun.


Du hast doch sicher schon von den Skandalen an der Berliner Polizeiakademie gehört, oder?
DAS ist ein verdammt großes Problem... Falsche Polizisten gab es schon immer, genau wie falsche Handwerker, falsche Fahrkartenkontrolleure etc. . Aber dass bei uns in Berlin der Polizei alleine die Gefahr einer Unterwanderung droht...

Oder die ganzen NoGo-Areas in diversen Großstädten Deutschlands (auch Nazidörfer und wo gehäuft Reichsbürger leben), wo das deutsche Rechtssystem scheinbar nix mehr zu sagen hat... 



			
				DKK007 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Onlinedurchsuchung ist auch das Problem, das in der StPO überhaupt nicht geregelt ist, wie das Ganze ablaufen soll. Denn irgendwie muss der Trojaner auf den PC/Smartphone.
> Alles in Deutschland ist Haarklein durch ein Gesetz/Verordnung geregelt, nur das nicht.


Naja, der Herr Hermann hat sich laut Wikipedia wohl zumindest in Falle von Terrorverdächtigen dafür eingesetzt, in die Wohnungen einbrechen zu dürfen. 
Dann...
FinFisher: Internetprovider schieben Spitzelopfern Malware unter |
    heise Security

Möglichkeiten gibt es genügend, wo man nicht mal Sicherheitslücken ausnutzen muss. 
Was ich an dem Trojaner ja schlimm finde: Von einer Haus-/Wohnungsdurchsuchung bekommt man ja irgendwie Wind. Die Onlinedurchsuchung passiert völlig im Verborgenen... 



			
				DKK007 schrieb:
			
		

> Das bereitet mir sowohl als Internetnutzer wie auch als IT-Forensiker - der dieses Instrument eventuell mal nutzen muss -  Kopfschmerzen.


Arbeitest du etwa bei der Polizei als Forensiker? Falls ja (bzw. generell als IT-Forensiker): Respekt. 
Mal ernsthaft, da muss man doch so viel Ahnung haben... Für mich nicht begreiflich, wie man sich so viel Wissen anlernen kann.


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Was ich an dem Trojaner ja schlimm finde: Von einer Haus-/Wohnungsdurchsuchung bekommt man ja irgendwie Wind. Die Onlinedurchsuchung passiert völlig im Verborgenen...



Im Gesetz gibt es eigentlich die Plicht den Betroffenen hinterher, genauso wie bei Telefon- oder Wohnungsüberwachung zu informieren, wenn nicht die Gefahr besteht, das dies künftige Ermittlungen erschwert (z.B. bei Mehrfachtätern) .
Allerdings ist die Frage, wie gut das Geprüft wird. 

Benachrichtigungspflicht der Polizei gegenuber den Betroffenen
 § 101 StPO (Verfahrensregelungen bei verdeckten Maßnahmen) - Polizeirecht


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> CSU Bundesminister des Inneren Seehofer möchte diese Pläne gerne auf ganz Deutschland übertragen.


Ich wußte, das Seehofer ein ganz linker Hund ist.
Daß er aber Gesetze brechen will, um seinen Überwachungswahn durchzusetzen - da wird das BVG wohl etwas dagegen haben - hoffentlich.
*
Diese Politclowns haben ALLE auf unsere Verfassung geschworen und sie versuchen sie zu zerbrechen!
*


> (1) Das Briefgeheimnis sowie das Post- und Fernmeldegeheimnis sind unverletzlich.
> (2) Beschränkungen dürfen* nur auf Grund eines Gesetzes *angeordnet werden.


*
*Quelle: Art 10 GG - Einzelnorm

Viele sind Rechtsanwälte und wissen ganz genau, daß sie Unrecht tun.

Seehofer hat eigentlich keinen richtigen Beruf erlernt (Verwaltungsbeamter) und steht daher auch meilenweit weg, von jeglicher Realität.
Ein Radio reparieren kann er sicher auch nicht  - also ist er völlig unnütz.

Als ehemaliger Handballer müßte er doch schon oft auf die Schnauze gefallen sein.
Gelernt hat er daraus:  gar nichts.

Kognitive Fähigkeiten = 0.

So etwas wird Bundesinnenminister? 

Denk ich an Deutschland in der Nacht ... .


----------



## Olstyle (7. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Ihr habt noch den tollen Teil mit den Maschinengewehren und Handgranaten als erlaubte Bewaffnung vergessen.
Wo will ich im Innern bitteschön Granten einsetzen?


----------



## Caduzzz (7. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wo will ich im Innern bitteschön Granten einsetzen?



Falls in München bei einer Sicherheitskonferenz der protestierende Schwarze Block durch die Straßen marodiert und man davon ausgehen könnte, so dass eine gesicherte unkonkrete Gefahr besteht.
Läßt sich natürlich auch noch anwenden falls die Wiesenwirte das Maas nicht schrittweise in 30ct Schritten erhöhen sondern gleich einen Euro draufschlagen, oder eine kleine Gruppe Protestler vor BMW, Bayrischer Landesbank....da gibt's bestimmt genug Anlässe

Meine Hoffnung bei den ganzen Allmachts-Überwachungsphantasien ist immer, das es fast in jedem Bundesland Personalmangel bei der Polizei gibt (und die normalen Streifenpolizisten, die ich kennen gelernt habe allesamt ganz ok waren und einem den Vogel zeigen würden, wenn sie jetzt Handgranaten einstecken sollten beim nächsten Einsatz), UND > die Polizeibehörden sind doch gar nicht für die flächendeckende Überwachung ausgestattet, von Kompetenz-Unfähigkeits-Gerangel jedes Bundeslandes mal noch abgesehen (ich sag nur der Fall Amri hier in Berlin - so eine peinliche, unfähige Gurkentruppe).
Die Cybersoldaten scheitern ja auch an den nicht vorhandenen Bewerbern...und bis für all die ganzen Phantasien Geld locker gemacht wird sind diese Pseudonotstandgesetze hoffentlich schon gekippt.

Also alles beim alten: typisch deutsch > blinder Aktionismus und lautes Getöse, den dann aber keiner bezahlen kann/will...


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wo will ich im Innern bitteschön Granten einsetzen?





Caduzzz schrieb:


> Und da die PCGH Redaktion in Fürth ist....stehen wir schon auf der Liste der "drohenden Gefährder"



Vielleicht sollten wir uns zukünftig woanders treffen - nicht dass weite Teile des Mod-Teams + Admin und/oder der eine oder andere Red in vier Wochen durch eine Granate weggerafft (welch Wortspiel ) werden. 


Nein aber ehrlich, diese neuen Regelungen sind wieder in der Kategorie "selbst mit viel gutem Willen nicht nachvollziehbar".


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Man merkt, dass die CSU alles versucht um im Herbst nicht noch mehr Stimmen zu verlieren.
Wäre ja grotesk, wenn die CSU in Bayer in Zukunft mit der Afd regieren muss, da sie sonst nicht die Mehrheit hat.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wäre ja grotesk, wenn die CSU in Bayer in Zukunft mit der Afd regieren muss, da sie sonst nicht die Mehrheit hat.


Die SPD wäre viel schlimmer als Koalitionspartner ... .


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Wobei sich auch die Bundesnetzargentur sich gegen mehr Überwachungstechnik einsetzt. Geräte mit GPS-Tracking und Mikrofon müssen vernichtet werden. 
„_Damit die Privatsphäre der Träger und der Umgebung der Ortungsgeräte geschützt wird, ziehen wir diese aus dem Verkehr_‟, 
Interessanterweise bietet ein Smartphone die gleichen Funktionen. 
Bundesnetzagentur: GPS-Tracker mit Mikrofon mussen vernichtet werden - ComputerBase


----------



## Olstyle (7. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die SPD wäre viel schlimmer als Koalitionspartner ... .



Zumindest müsste die CSU dafür deutlich weiter von ihrem Programm abweichen.


----------



## bewdde (7. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei sich auch die Bundesnetzargentur sich gegen mehr Überwachungstechnik einsetzt. Geräte mit GPS-Tracking und Mikrofon müssen vernichtet werden.
> „_Damit die Privatsphäre der Träger und der Umgebung der Ortungsgeräte geschützt wird, ziehen wir diese aus dem Verkehr_‟,
> Interessanterweise bietet ein Smartphone die gleichen Funktionen.
> Bundesnetzagentur: GPS-Tracker mit Mikrofon mussen vernichtet werden - ComputerBase



Interessanterweise muss ein Smartphone ein Mikrofon haben sonst wäre es ja kein Telefon mehr, genau deshalb sind Smartphones mit dieser Aussage nicht gemeint, weil es für jeden offensichtlich ist das diese ein Mikrofon besitzen.


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Allerdings müsste es kein GPS fürs Tracking besitzen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Bundesnetzagentur: GPS-Tracker mit Mikrofon mussen vernichtet werden - ComputerBase


Was denkst Du, wie Du im Großmarkt überwacht wirst über's eingeschaltete Handy?


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Ich weiß schon, warum ich das Ding zu Hause lasse, wenn ich es nicht brauche.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Tja, schon Hitler wusste warum er  1923 in Bayern geputscht hat (sympatisierende Justiz, wie man nachher sah) und auch später gerne ins Münchener Bügerbräu ging und dort Reden hielt...
Auch aus folgenden 12 Jahren NS-Diktatur, mit GESTPO, Blockwarten und Denuziantentum haben die Bayern nichts gelernt, genauso wenig wie aus im Anschluss 40 Jahre DDR mit Stasispitzelaperat und Mauer, vor der Haustür. Der bayrische Denkaperat wird halt einfach jährlich bei der Wiesn weggesoffen und was dann am Ende rauskommt ist nur Grundgesetzfeindlicher  Mist und bester Nährboden wenn die Ultrarechten dann an die Macht kommen, sparen sich dank CSU-Vorarbeit Gesetzesänderung und das schaffen der Strukturen und können direkt mit überwachen, bekämpfen und deportieren politischer Gegner anfangen. Heißt natürlich nur fals die CSU nicht vorher noch mehr Rechts wird als die Ultrarechten, schließlich darf es rechts von der CSU nichts mehr geben.


----------



## SilentHunter (9. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> DNA-Analysen, die E-Fußfessel, Kontopfändung, mehrere Monate lange Präventivhaft ohne Haftbefehl... Ohne konkreten Tatverdacht...
> Das hat doch absolut nix mehr mit Demokratie und Rechtsstaat zu tun.
> 
> Zum Glück wird reichlich gegen das Gesetz geklagt, zumal bis zur Einführung auch noch zumindest etwas Zeit ist.
> Mehr Rechte für die Polizei... Bin ich definitiv dafür. Aber das ist total über das Ziel hinausgeschossen.



Hört sich wie eine Zweigstelle von Amiland oder wiederaufleben der Stasi an .Personen verschwinden ohne jegliche offizielle Anklage im Nirgendwo .Mit konstruierten Beschuldigungen Abschiebung nach Quantanamo .Jegliche Information unter dem Nationale Sicherheit betreffend Mäntelchen ersticken und so tun und lassen können was man will .Das meistens nur zur Vorteilsverschaffung der die Regierung steuernden Wirtschaftsinteressengruppen .


----------



## GTA 3 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Ohje, ich habe mittlerweile so das Gefühl, dass das Aluhut-Klientel hier ziemlich stark aktiv ist...


----------



## DKK007 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Was ein gern genutztes Wort ist, um Leute die Grundrechtseingriffe kritisch sehen zu diffamieren: Medienbeobachtung des US-Heimatschutzes sorgt fur Aufsehen |
    heise online

Allerdings war Trump die Pressefreiheit schon immer egal.

Auch hier ist es wichtig das ganze kritisch zu betrachten.


			
				https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Experten-Der-naechste-Datenskandal-wird-viel-tiefgreifender-4012435.html schrieb:
			
		

> [FONT=&quot]In neuen Branchen, so Hendrix und Carroll weiter, dauere es stets eine gewisse Zeit, bis die Gesellschaft schädliche Folgen erkennt und dann Maßnahmen dagegen beschließt. Das habe früher für Energie, Autos und Lebensmittel-Produktion gegolten, und gelte eben heute für das Informationsökosystem. Es sei an der Zeit, solche Technologien als mögliche Bedrohung zu betrachten.[/FONT]


Experten: Der nachste Datenskandal wird viel tiefgreifender |
    heise online


----------



## DaStash (10. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Extra3 hat das passend kommentiert: Bayern ist nunmal der westlichste Teil der Türkei.
> 
> 
> Ich bin kein Bürgerrechtler - aber hier haben sie einfach Recht. Das ist eine verneinung der Unschuldsvermutung. Bei gewissen Subjekten mag das ja helfen können - ändert aber nichts daran dass es die falsche Vorgehensweise ist.
> ...


Gefahr in Vollzug ist nicht ok. Damit wurde bei mir mal eine Einweihungsparty gestürmt, nach dem ich den Polizisten die Frage ob er in die Wohnung kommen dürfte verneinte. Die schubsten mich beiseite, ich erklärte denen das dürften die nicht worauf hin beide lachten und meinten ich hätte zu viele Filme geguckt, dass sei Gefahr in Vollzug. Später im Polizeiprotokoll hatten sie gelogen und behauptet sie wären schon seit 30 Minuten dagewesen und hätten im Hof laute Musik gehört. Das stimmte nachweislich nicht, da wir die Ankunft der Polizei vorab durch einen Freund gemeldet bekommen hatten, welcher gerade auf dem Heimweg ware und dementsprechend die Musik ausmachten. Es war wirklich komplett leise.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, Gefahr in Vollzug lässt sich auch für Schindluder benutzen und sollte in der Definition weiter eingeschränkt sein.



Threshold schrieb:


> Man merkt, dass die CSU alles versucht um im Herbst nicht noch mehr Stimmen zu verlieren.
> Wäre ja grotesk, wenn die CSU in Bayer in Zukunft mit der Afd regieren muss, da sie sonst nicht die Mehrheit hat.


Würde zu mindestens inhaltlich nicht wirklich einen Unterschied machen. 

MfG


----------



## DKK007 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Wobei mir die beiden dann mal die "Gefahr" durch zu Laute Musik erläutern sollten, die den Eingriff in die Wohnung rechtfertigt. Lärmbelästigung ist schließlich nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. 
Insbesondere wenn es schon Leise ist, sehe ich da keinen Grund für. Da kann man eigentlich unverrichteter Dinge wieder nach Hause fahren und sich freuen, dass für diesen Einsatz das Protokoll mit ein paar Zeilen fertig ist, nämlich, dass sich der Benachrichtigungsgrund erledigt hat. 
Die schienen dann wohl einfach auf Krawall aus gewesen zu sein, was auch innerhalb der Polizei nicht akzeptabel ist.


----------



## chaotium (10. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

DDR 2.0 oder Stasi is Back


----------



## Nightslaver (10. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei mir die beiden dann mal die "Gefahr" durch zu Laute Musik erläutern sollten, die den Eingriff in die Wohnung rechtfertigt. Lärmbelästigung ist schließlich nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.
> Insbesondere wenn es schon Leise ist, sehe ich da keinen Grund für. Da kann man eigentlich unverrichteter Dinge wieder nach Hause fahren und sich freuen, dass für diesen Einsatz das Protokoll mit ein paar Zeilen fertig ist, nämlich, dass sich der Benachrichtigungsgrund erledigt hat.
> Die schienen dann wohl einfach auf Krawall aus gewesen zu sein, was auch innerhalb der Polizei nicht akzeptabel ist.



Oder der gute DaStash war schon in der Vergangenheit häufiger auffällig wegen lauter Musik und sie hatten schlicht die Nase gestrichen voll dort zum xten mal vorstellig werden zu müssen.


----------



## DaStash (10. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Oder der gute DaStash war schon in der Vergangenheit häufiger auffällig wegen lauter Musik und sie hatten schlicht die Nase gestrichen voll dort zum xten mal vorstellig werden zu müssen.



Nein. Erste und einzige mal. 

MfG


----------



## DKK007 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Interessanterweise hat das Bundesverfassungsgericht vor ziemlich genau 10 Jahren schon einmal eine Entscheidung über die Onlinedurchsuchung gefällt. Dabei wurde der entsprechende Abschnitt des Verfassungsschutzgesetz NRW für rechtswidrig erklärt. 
Allerdings ist der Text recht lang, so das ich jetzt noch nicht genau die Unterschiede bei der Onlinedurchsuchung im Vergleich zu der im §100b StPO bzw. dem neuen Gesetz in Bayern gefunden habe.  

BVerfG: Bundesverfassungsgericht  -  Presse - Vorschriften im Verfassungsschutzgesetz NRW zur Online-Durchsuchung und zur Aufklarung des Internet nichtig
§100b StPO: § 100b StPO Online-Durchsuchung - dejure.org
Gesetzesänderung Bayern: https://www.innenministerium.bayern...tiveren_Überwachung_gefährlicher_personen.pdf

Insbesondere werden allerdings vom BVerfG Aussagen zur Verhältnismäßigkeit getroffen:


			
				BVerfG: Vorschriften im Verfassungsschutzgesetz NRW zur Online-Durchsuchung und zur Aufklärung des Internet nichtig  schrieb:
			
		

> [FONT=open_sansweb]a) § 5 Abs. 2 Nr. 11 Satz 2 VSG ermächtigt zu Grundrechtseingriffen von hoher Intensität. Eine staatliche Datenerhebung aus komplexen informationstechnischen Systemen öffnet der handelnden staatlichen Stelle den Zugang zu einem Datenbestand, der herkömmliche Informationsquellen an Umfang und Vielfältigkeit bei weitem übertreffen kann. Angesichts der Schwere des Eingriffs ist die heimliche Infiltration eines informationstechnischen Systems, mittels derer die Nutzung des Systems überwacht und seine Speichermedien ausgelesen werden können, verfassungsrechtlich nur zulässig, wenn tatsächliche Anhaltspunkte einer *konkreten Gefahr* für ein *überragend wichtiges Rechtsgut* bestehen. Überragend wichtig sind Leib, Leben und Freiheit der Person oder solche Güter der Allgemeinheit, deren Bedrohung die Grundlagen oder den Bestand des Staates oder die Grundlagen der Existenz der Menschen berührt. Die Maßnahme kann allerdings schon dann gerechtfertigt sein, wenn sich noch nicht mit hinreichender Wahrscheinlichkeit feststellen lässt, dass die Gefahr in näherer Zukunft eintritt, sofern bestimmte Tatsachen auf eine im Einzelfall drohende Gefahr für ein überragend wichtiges Rechtsgut hinweisen.
> 
> [/FONT][FONT=open_sansweb]Weiter muss eine Ermächtigung zum heimlichen Zugriff auf informationstechnische Systeme mit geeigneten gesetzlichen Vorkehrungen verbunden werden, um die Interessen des Betroffenen verfahrensrechtlich abzusichern. Insbesondere ist der Zugriff grundsätzlich unter den *Vorbehalt richterlicher Anordnung* zu stellen.[/FONT]



Unter den zweiten vom BVerfG behandelten Paragraphen, fällt meiner Meinung auch das Mitlesen von Chats in WhatsApp o.ä. (auch wenn es das damals noch nicht gab), wenn dafür die Keys des Kommunikationsservers verwendet werden. 


			
				BVerfG: Vorschriften im Verfassungsschutzgesetz NRW zur Online-Durchsuchung und zur Aufklärung des Internet nichtig  schrieb:
			
		

> [FONT=open_sansweb]Das heimliche Aufklären des Internet greift in das Telekommunikationsgeheimnis ein, wenn die Verfassungsschutzbehörde zugangsgesicherte Kommunikationsinhalte überwacht, indem sie *Zugangsschlüssel* nutzt, die sie *ohne oder gegen den Willen der Kommunikationsbeteiligten erhoben* hat.[/FONT]



Damit sind - in Bezug zum neuen PAG und den dort erweiterten Voraussetzungen - die im Startpost aufgelisteten Punkte
* Onlinedurchsuchung
* Überwachung von Telekommunikation 
recht klar als Verfassungswidrig einzuordnen. [Punkt 2 zumindest bei Chatapps]


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Es interessiert hier in Deutschland aber nicht.
Der BND überwacht auch gesetzwidrig, es interessiert aber nicht. Man kann sich aber davor schützen, indem man den Traffic verschlüsselt, die HDDs verschlüsselt und auf Windows oder Mac verzichtet.


----------



## Stormado (11. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Am besten schützt man sich, in dem man überhaupt keine Medien nutzt. Weder Smartphone, noch PC oder was weiß ich. Nur dann ist man soweit auch "sicher". Am besten wäre es noch im Wald zu leben. Und das meine ich jetzt ohne Spaß, ist einfach so.

Aber - und da stehe ich mit meiner Meinung recht alleine da, nehme auch gerne die Kritik in Kauf - in der heutigen Zeit ist es aufgrund des Internets möglich, viel zu viel Schaden an der Umwelt anzurichten. Nicht nur, dass sich Terroristen oder Pädophile verständigen können. Nein, auch die Kleinigkeiten, bei denen Wildfremde Leute beleidigt oder vor allem bedroht werden. Man nehme nur das Beispiel, wo eine Person geswattet wurde und dabei starb. Eine unschuldige Person.

Und daher sollte man die Menschen entsprechend zurecht weisen. Von mir aus darf man gerne alles über mich wissen. Selbst wenn es um mein Geschlechtsteil geht. Wenn damit gesichert sein "würde" (man beachte die Anführungszeichen), dass solch wirklich schlimme Dinge verhindert würden, dann bin ich auch für solche Gesetze.

Dennoch kann ich die "Aluhut-Fraktion" (auch hier beachte man die Anführungszeichen) verstehen, da Dinge möglich gemacht werden, die absolut unnötig sind bzw. sein können. Eine unschuldige Person sollte niemals mehrere Monate an einem Ort festgehalten werden dürfen. Vor allem ohne Anwalt.

Es ist ein schwieriges Thema für mich. So gut, wie ich es finde - damit die "richtigen" Personen Dingfest gemacht werden, so sehr gibt es leider Menschen, die solch ein Gesetz gnadenlos ausnutzen werden. Hoffen wir das beste.


----------



## DKK007 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*



Stormado schrieb:


> Und daher sollte man die Menschen entsprechend zurecht weisen. Von mir aus darf man gerne alles über mich wissen. Selbst wenn es um mein Geschlechtsteil geht. Wenn damit gesichert sein "würde" (man beachte die Anführungszeichen), dass solch wirklich schlimme Dinge verhindert würden, dann bin ich auch für solche Gesetze.



Es geht ausschließlich um Überwachung. Oder hast du schon mal von einem Verbrechen in öffentlichen Medien gelesen, das durch Überwachung verhindert werden konnte? 
Selbst bei der Aufklärung gibt es Probleme. 
Insbesondere bei der OK, wie Enkeltrick oder Einbruchs- oder Autodiebstahlbanden, weil die Hintermänner im Ausland sitzen. 
Bei Einzeltätern wird es auch mit Überwachung unmöglich, da dort keine Kommunikation stattfindet. 

Wenn der Mann seine Frau erschlägt, wird er das kaum vorher auf einem digitalen Gerät schreiben.


----------



## Taskmaster (12. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Es geht ausschließlich um Überwachung. Oder hast du schon mal von einem Verbrechen in öffentlichen Medien gelesen, das durch Überwachung verhindert werden konnte?



Aber natürlich, X-fach. Ich bin ja auch kein Freund von Massenüberwachung, aber die richterlich abgenickte, gezielte Überwachung ist ein absolut anerkanntes und funktionierendes Mittel der Gefahrenabwehr.
Beispiel: Schwerin/Karlsruhe – Terrorgefahr in MV: Islamist in Schwerin festgenommen – OZ - Ostsee-Zeitung
Und auch bei der Aufklärung war bspw. Videoüberwachung immer wieder erfolgreich. Extreme Beispiele, die jeder kennen dürfte: 
BKA-Chef: "Entscheidend bei der Aufklarung von Straftaten": Boston lost Debatte uber Videouberwachung aus - n-tv.de
Berliner U-Bahn-Treter sitzt hinter Gittern


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Berliner U-Bahn-Treter sitzt hinter Gittern



Dort ist die Tat aber trotz Überwachung passiert und konnte nicht verhindert werden.


----------



## Taskmaster (12. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Das Verhindern ist eben nicht immer möglich. Prävention in allen Lebenslagen wäre selbstverständlich toll und sollte angestrebt werden. Aber es gibt eben auch Menschen, die man nicht abschrecken / nicht erreichen und zu einem positiven Teil der Gesellschaft machen kann, die die Welt einfach nur brennen sehen möchten.
Für deren Opfer und den Frieden in der Gesellschaft ist es einfach unabdingbar, dass Täter gestellt und einer Strafe zugeführt werden.

Die anlasslose Massenüberwachung der Kommunikationswege halte ich für falsch. Aber bspw. an Bahnhöfen und Brennpunktplätzen Kameras aufzustellen, damit das A-Loch, das jemanden die Rolltreppe herunter tritt oder Jugendliche, die Obdachlose anzünden, überführt werden können, halte ich für sinnvoll (und funktioniert ja auch).
Dass das die Täter oft nicht von der Tat abhält, mag so sein. Jedoch ist es für das/die Opfer auch einfach unerträglich, damit leben zu müssen, dass Täter nicht mal überführt werden können, weil ohne Videomaterial oft Aussage gegen Aussage steht.

Zum Onlineteil: Das Problem ist ja nicht unbedingt, dass die Polizei dringend mitlesen möchte, ob dein Hund Häufchen gemacht hat, so großes Interesse an deinen Daten hätte, sondern dass Täter und Extremisten ziemlich genau wissen, wie sie das System austricksen können, sich trotz aller offensichtlich bösartigen Absichten den Ermittlungen geschickt entziehen. 
Darauf braucht es eine Antwort. Ist ein schwieriges Thema. Die Bayern versuchen es so. Ich halte das für falsch, für zu tiefgreifend. Wer hier letztendlich recht behält, wird die Zeit zeigen müssen. Denn der Sinn und Erfolg dieser Maßnahme steht und fällt mit dem Gebrauch/Missbrauch in der Praxis (und die Erfahrung der letzten Jahre lässt da nicht unbedingt hoffen).


----------



## Adi1 (12. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Naja, der beste Schutz wäre,

wenn sich die Eltern um IHRE eigenen Kinder kümmern würden/könnten,

damit würde man schon eine Radikalisierung aus der Mitte relativ sicher ausschliessen.

Wer hier durchdreht, dass sind doch alles gescheiterte Existenzen,

dagegen wird auch ein Überwachungsstaat 20.0 nix machen können.


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, der beste Schutz wäre,
> 
> wenn sich die Eltern um IHRE eigenen Kinder kümmern würden/könnten,



Der beste Schutz wäre wohl gar nicht zu Heiraten und keine Kinder zu bekommen. 
Mit der Heirat steigt das Viktimisierungsrisiko enorm. 

Die meisten Gewalttäter kommen aus der eigenen Familie.


----------



## DaStash (13. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Aber natürlich, X-fach. Ich bin ja auch kein Freund von Massenüberwachung, aber die richterlich abgenickte, gezielte Überwachung ist ein absolut anerkanntes und funktionierendes Mittel der Gefahrenabwehr.
> Beispiel: Schwerin/Karlsruhe – Terrorgefahr in MV: Islamist in Schwerin festgenommen – OZ - Ostsee-Zeitung
> Und auch bei der Aufklärung war bspw. Videoüberwachung immer wieder erfolgreich. Extreme Beispiele, die jeder kennen dürfte:
> BKA-Chef: "Entscheidend bei der Aufklarung von Straftaten": Boston lost Debatte uber Videouberwachung aus - n-tv.de
> Berliner U-Bahn-Treter sitzt hinter Gittern


Gegen eine richterlich angeordnete Überwachung bei ausreichendem Tatverdacht hat denke ich mal hier niemand ernsthaft etwas einzuwänden, vielmehr geht es doch um die Präventivüberwachung die noch nie wirklich ein Straftat verhindert hat/ konnte.

Was hingegen nachgewiesener Maßen mehr hilft ist im allgemeinen mehr Polizeipräsenz. Kameras ersetzen eben keine Beamten.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, der beste Schutz wäre,
> 
> wenn sich die Eltern um IHRE eigenen Kinder kümmern würden/könnten,
> 
> ...


Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben das nicht wenige welche sich dem IS angeschlossen haben durchaus aus gutem Hause kommen und gebildet waren.^^

MfG


----------



## Illuminatus17 (13. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ihr habt noch den tollen Teil mit den Maschinengewehren und Handgranaten als erlaubte Bewaffnung vergessen.
> Wo will ich im Innern bitteschön Granten einsetzen?



Das ist schon lange im PAG. Ich meine, die Polizei besteht nicht nur aus Streifenpolizisten, da gehören auch Spezialeinheiten dazu.
Und diese nutzen genannte Hilfsmittel auch bereits - mit Erfolg.


----------



## yojinboFFX (13. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und PrÃ¤ventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht mÃ¶glich - Ein Modell fÃ¼r ganz Deutschland?*

Tja-Was soll man von einer Partei halten,die schon Ende der 80-ziger Jahre ein Gesetz zur Internierung von Aidsinfizierten durchsetzen wollte!
Wenigstens weiß man dank Stoiber ,wie man vom Münchner Flughafen zur Innenstadt kommt 
YouTube
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## Adi1 (13. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Der beste Schutz wäre wohl gar nicht zu Heiraten und keine Kinder zu bekommen.
> [/QUOT]
> 
> Damit würde man die Überbevölkerung unseres Planeten sicher
> ...


----------



## Cruach (13. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Gutes Gesetz, sollten wir uns hier in Österreich auch überlegen. Laufen eh zuviele Idioten rum. Totale lückenlose Überwachung die bei Bedarf ausgewertet werden kann, wems nicht passt kann ja auswandern.


----------



## Olstyle (14. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*



Illuminatus17 schrieb:


> Das ist schon lange im PAG. Ich meine, die Polizei besteht nicht nur aus Streifenpolizisten, da gehören auch Spezialeinheiten dazu.
> Und diese nutzen genannte Hilfsmittel auch bereits - mit Erfolg.


Warum führen dass dann diverse Medien als Neuheit auf?
Und erklär mir mal wie man die "mit Erfolg" einsetzt. Denn wir reden hier nicht von Blendgranaten sondern von reinem Tötungsgerät was bei dem Ziel "Festnahme" schlicht fehl am Platz ist.


----------



## Illuminatus17 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Warum führen dass dann diverse Medien als Neuheit auf?
> Und erklär mir mal wie man die "mit Erfolg" einsetzt. Denn wir reden hier nicht von Blendgranaten sondern von reinem Tötungsgerät was bei dem Ziel "Festnahme" schlicht fehl am Platz ist.



Keine Ahnung, wahrscheinlich um die Sensationslust zu schüren? Wie wärs damit, einfach mal selbst im PAG nachzulesen?



			
				Art. 69 PAG schrieb:
			
		

> Maschinengewehre und Handgranaten dürfen gegen Personen nur in den Fällen des Art. 67 Abs. 1 Nrn. 1, 2 und 5 und nur mit Zustimmung des Staatsministers des Innern, für Bau und Verkehr oder eines von ihm im Einzelfall Beauftragten angewendet werden, wenn
> 
> 1.
> diese Personen von Schußwaffen oder Handgranaten oder ähnlichen Explosivmitteln Gebrauch gemacht haben und
> ...



http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/BayPAG-69

Das steht so in der aktuellen Fassung des PAG - wurde schon länger nicht mehr geändert. Ist also nicht neu.

Es geht beim Einsatz von Granaten und Maschinengewehren grundsätzlich nicht um die Festnahme von Personen. Es geht in erster Linie um die Abwehr von Gefahren für Leib und Leben. Gegen gut ausgebildete Terroristen mit ner AK kannst du die Dienstpistole/MP vergessen. Da brauchst du wesentlich effektivere Mittel - da kommen dann die Spezialkräfte mit entsprechendem Gerät.


----------



## Taskmaster (14. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Warum führen dass dann diverse Medien als Neuheit auf?



Naja, das ist nun wirklich schon lange kein Maßstab mehr. Leider.


----------



## chaotium (14. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Der Anschlag vom Münster dürfte ja wohl als gutes beispiel sein.
Täter hatte es angedeutet, es wurde nichts unternommen.

Der Anschlag von Berlin. Täter war bekannt. Passiert ist auch nichts.

Die Regierung will es nicht kapieren, aber mit Online Überwachung kann man nicht verhindern.


----------



## DKK007 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Selbst dann wäre eine normale Hausdurchsuchung wohl effektiver gewesen, als eine Onlinedurchsuchung. Insbesondere, weil die dann auch abschreckt und man illegale Waffen gleich beschlagnahmen kann.


----------



## Adi1 (19. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*



Illuminatus17 schrieb:


> Es geht beim Einsatz von Granaten und Maschinengewehren grundsätzlich nicht um die Festnahme von Personen. Es geht in erster Linie um die Abwehr von Gefahren für Leib und Leben. Gegen gut ausgebildete Terroristen mit ner AK kannst du die Dienstpistole/MP vergessen. Da brauchst du wesentlich effektivere Mittel - da kommen dann die Spezialkräfte mit entsprechendem Gerät.



Sicher,

warum haben denn aber auch viele Privathaushalte illegale Waffen?

Nicht umsonst rüstet die Bundespolizei mit modersten Mehrzweckfahrzeugen auf,

für einen Einsatz in Timbuktu, sind die sicherlich nicht gedacht


----------



## DKK007 (19. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Welche Privathaushalte kennst du denn mit illegalen Waffen? Von Rockerbanden oder irgendwelchen Reichsbürgen und anderen Nazis abgesehen. Dort rücken dann entsprechend auch viele Beamte und Spezialeinheiten an, wie diese Woche erst wieder.
Terrorverdacht: Durchsuchungen bei Nazis auch im Norden - Aktuelle Nachrichten  - Hamburger Abendblatt
Bundesweiter Polizeieinsatz: Grossrazzia wegen Zwangsprostitution | tagesschau.de
Die Spezialeinheiten sind schon seit Jahrzehnten mit MPs und Sturmgewehren ausgestattet. 
https://img.abendblatt.de/img/regio...nete-Beamte-eines-Spezialeinsatzkommandos.jpg

Legale Waffen gibt es nur mit Waffenbesitzkarte, für die man die Sachkundeprüfung nach §7 WaffG und ein Bedürfnis (z.B. Jäger) braucht. Dazu muss man zuverlässig sein, darf also keinerlei Eintragungen im Bundeszentralregister  haben.


----------



## Illuminatus17 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Sicher,
> 
> warum haben denn aber auch viele Privathaushalte illegale Waffen?
> 
> ...



Naja, ob es viele sind kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber ganz ehrlich, es ist nicht so schwer illegal an Waffen zu kommen.
Schwarzmarkt in irgendwelchen Ostblockstaaten und dann ab über die Grenze damit. Die Chance, dass man in Grenznähe kontrolliert wird, ist doch eher gering.


----------



## Adi1 (21. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Welche Privathaushalte kennst du denn mit illegalen Waffen?]
> 
> Als die Russen in den 90- Jahren abgezogen sind,
> 
> ...


----------



## chaotium (22. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Legale Waffen gibt es nur mit Waffenbesitzkarte, für die man die Sachkundeprüfung nach §7 WaffG und ein Bedürfnis (z.B. Jäger) braucht. Dazu muss man zuverlässig sein, darf also keinerlei Eintragungen im Bundeszentralregister  haben.



Und Du denkst jeder der ne Waffe hat, hat auch nen Waffenschein?


----------



## DKK007 (22. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Für den legalen Besitz ist eine Waffenbesitzkarte erforderlich, wo die Waffen eingetragen sind. 
Ein Waffenschein ist für das Führen einer Waffe notwendig. Den bekommt man nur mit Bedürfnis (z.B. Werttransport) und zeitlich befristet auf 3 Jahre. Als Privatperson ist es derzeit sehr schwer ein entsprechendes Bedürfnis darzulegen.

Waffenbesitzkarte und Waffenschein: Voraussetzungen und Unterschiede - FOCUS Online
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Waffenschein und Waffenbesitzkarte?

Interessante Info zur Zahl der illegalen Waffen: 





			
				focus.de schrieb:
			
		

> *Bis 6. Juli 2018 illegale Waffen straffrei abgeben*
> 
> Obwohl es hierzulande - anders als in den USA - kein allgemeines Recht auf Waffenbesitz gibt und zudem ein komplexes Waffenrecht den privaten Erwerb und Besitz von Waffen reglementiert, befinden sich *20 Millionen der Waffen in Deutschland in illegalem Besitz*. Um die eingangs erwähnte hohe Zahl illegaler Waffen einzudämmen, besteht eine zeitlich befristete Möglichkeit, unerlaubte Waffen und Munition straffrei bei der zuständigen Waffenbehörde oder Polizeidienststelle abzugeben.
> Diese waffenrechtliche Amnestie kommt vor allem denjenigen entgegen, die unfreiwillig an eine Waffe geraten sind, wie etwa durch Fund oder Erbschaft. Auch können verbotene Geschosse, die einen Leuchtspur-, Brand- oder Sprengsatz enthalten, innerhalb dieser Frist abgegeben werden, ohne dass man strafrechtliche Konsequenzen fürchten muss.


----------



## keinnick (22. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Ändert trotzdem nix daran, dass genug illegale Waffen, auch in Privathaushalten und nicht nur im kriminellen Milieu, unterwegs sind. Kannst Dich ja mal auf dem Dorf umhören, was dort so im Schrank liegt, weil es von Opa an den Vater und dann an den Sohn weitergeben wurde.

Edit: Dein Edit mit dem Focus-Artikel bestätigt genau das, was ich damit sagen wollte.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Kenne selbst genug Privatleute, die illegale Waffen besitzen.


----------



## DaStash (23. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Ich glaube nicht das es eine große Dunkelziffer gibt aber es bringt auch nichts das hier weiter auszuführen, da denke ich niemand hier in der Lage ist das weiter zu konkretisieren.

MfG


----------



## Sir Demencia (23. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Dieses Gesetz hat nur einen Zweck. Es soll bei den anstehenden Wahlen AFD- Wählerstimmen für die CSU abfangen. Dieses Gessetz wird beschlossen. Den Wutbürger freut's und er wählt astelle von AFD wieder CSU. Ein paar Monate später werden große Teile des Gesetzes wegen Verfassungswidrigkeit gekippt und mit ein bisserl Glück bleibt noch ein wenig von den Überwachungsanteilen über. Doppelter Sieg für die CSU. Wähler von der AFD abgezogen und ein kleines bisserl mehr Überwachung.  So wird's laufen.


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Nur werden die rechten immer die original Nazipartei wählen und nicht die Kopie.


----------



## Taskmaster (24. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Aber so viele Stimmen bekommt doch die NPD gar nicht...


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Die AFD liegt aber teilweise bei 50%.


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

BTT: Wie ich gerade erfahren habe, findet am 10. Mai in München eine Demo gegen das PAG statt. Leute aus der Umgebung sollten dort also hingehen, wenn ihnen das freie Leben wichtig ist. Eventuell auch Leute aus der PCGH-Redaktion in Fürth, als Vertretung für die restlichen PCGHX Nutzer.
Widerstand gegen Bayerns PAG: Buntes Bundnis warnt vor Praventionsstaat |
    heise online

  Weitere Infos:
Experten kritisieren massiv geplante bayerische Polizeirechtsreform |
    heise online
Grune legen Verfassungsbeschwerde gegen bayerisches "Gefahrdergesetz" ein |
    heise online


----------



## Taskmaster (24. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die AFD liegt aber teilweise bei 50%.



Hat aber nichts mit "Nazis" zu tun, auch wenn das dogmatische Linke gerne anders sehen. Die Definition für einen Nazi ist schon sehr eng gefasst. Genau genommen kann seit dem Ende der NSDAP niemand mehr ein Nazi sein.
Bei der AfD reicht es bis dato nicht mal für das Stigma "Rechtsextrem". Sie ist einfach "konservativ-rechts".  Das ist man hierzulande seit dem Dahinscheiden von Franz J. Strauß nicht mehr gewohnt.
Man muss die Ansichten nicht teilen, nicht wählen, nicht für richtig halten und doch sind sie legitim. Denn es gibt eben nicht die eine Weltanschauung. Links ist nicht das Gute. Wir erinnern uns kurz an die 68er zurück: dort war der Kosename für die Medien "Bürgerliche Schweinepresse". Für "alternative Fakten" gründete man 1978 als alternatives Zeitungsprojekt die taz.

Was du da hervorholst, ist die allgegenwärtige "Nazi-Keule". Die ist mittlerweile so stumpf und verbraucht, dass sie nur noch langweilt und eher den Benutzer als das Ziel angreifbar macht. Denn der weiß auf Nachfrage leider oft gar nicht, was Nationalsozialismus tatsächlich bedeutet. Wer die AfD (oder irgendwen sonst [Naja, bei der NPD würde ich wohl zumindest gesinnungsethische Parallelen sehen]) mit der NSDAP vergleicht, hat gehörige geschichtliche Defizite aufzuarbeiten.

Meinten Sie vielleicht: Rassisten?
Dass der rechtsrandige (diesen auch mal überschreitende) Flügel der AfD rassistische Sprüche raushaut, die oft völlig daneben sind, kann ich durchaus unterschreiben. Nur ist das eben etwas völlig anderes.

Die AfD hat bspw. für den Antisemitismus-Beauftragten gestimmt. Ob das ein NSDAP-Mitglied gebracht hätte? Die einzige Partei, die bei diesem Thema nicht mitziehen wollte, ist in Teilen tatsächlich "extrem". Aber nicht rechts sondern linksextrem.
Angeblich weil sie an dem Antrag nicht mitarbeiten durfte. Was für eine Begründung... aber was soll man auch erwarten.

Also bitte weniger Nazi-Keule, "abhitlern" oder was auch immer. Auch diese Art der Diskussionskultur sorgt nicht dafür, die Spaltung in der Gesellschaft zu minimieren.


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Ein Nazi ist per Definition Rassist. Denn durch die Nazis wurde die Rassenlehre für die Teilung der Gesellschaft und den Holocaust genutzt.
Bei der AFD sind es halt die Flüchtlinge, die überall rausgekramt werden.   YouTube
Das neue braun ist halt blau. Die Wahlprogramme sind auch sehr ähnlich.
NSDAP - Parteiprogramm
Wahlprogramm der AfD - Bundestagswahl 2017


Kritik an Israel hat genauso wenig mit dem Judentum/Antisemitismus zutun, wie Kritik an der Türkei mit dem Islam.


----------



## Taskmaster (24. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Nazis waren Rassisten aber Rassisten sind deswegen keine Nazis... Und da fängt es schon an. Wenn man die Unterschiede nicht kennt, sollte man solche Formulierungen lieber stecken lassen.
Dass Flüchtlinge und insbesondere die Migranten, die man einfach zu Flüchtlingen zählt, einen riesigen Haufen Probleme verursachen, die niemand ansprechen, gar gegen vorgehen möchte, ist schwerlich zu leugnen und bemerkt auch langsam der letzte Träumer.
Ich erkenne da jetzt nichts rassistisches in den Redeausschnitten aus dem Satirebeitrag des ZDFs. Die Einwanderung ins Sozialsystem ist ein riesiges Problem. Dass sich ausgewachsene Herren als Kinder ausgeben und damit Ressourcen binden, ebenso. Die Krätze und Tuberkulose sind neben Syphilis auch wieder tolle Modeerkrankungen, die hierzulande keinerlei Rolle mehr spielten, quasi keinerlei Relevanz mehr besaßen. Warum? Weil unsere Bundesregierung bei den Untersuchungen völlig versagt.
Die Kosten für die ganze Nummer sind gigantisch. Das sind alles Themen, die keineswegs rassistisch sind. Die Betrachtung des Nutzens von ungesteuerter Zuwanderung für eine Gesellschaft und die Korrektur von Fehlentwicklungen sind eigentlich ein Muss für jede Gesellschaft, die sich der Rationalität verpflichtet sieht.

Es hat auch nicht unbedingt jeder Bock, Teil eines "großen gesellschaftlichen Experiments" zu werden. Denn (mal ganz unsatirisch) das ist es und wird auch als solches gesehen: YouTube

Das sind alles valide Standpunkte. Rassistisch wäre bspw. "Ich will keine Afrikaner hier, weil die im Dunkeln schlecht sehen können." (altes und früher weit verbreitetes rassistisches Klischee).
Aber die Sehnsucht nach der Heimat, den Erhalt dieser und keine Lust auf ungesteuerte Zuwanderung mit all den Problemen, ist ganz gewiss kein Rassismus. Das ist guter alter konservatorischer Protektionismus.

Genau genommen unterscheidet die AfD nur wenig von der CDU/CSU 2002.
Das mag dich stören, das magst du nicht gut finden. Dann wähle sie nicht? Die Urne entscheidet, wohin eine Gesellschaft möchte. Nicht die Kampfgesänge von Linken, die jedes Maß verloren haben.


----------



## DaStash (24. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Dass Flüchtlinge und insbesondere die Migranten, die man einfach zu Flüchtlingen zählt, einen riesigen Haufen Probleme verursachen, die niemand ansprechen, gar gegen vorgehen möchte, ist schwerlich zu leugnen und bemerkt auch langsam der letzte Träumer.


Was denn für Probleme?? 

Davon mal ab würde ich auch nicht unbedingt behaupten das AFDler alles Rassisten sind allerdings ist die Grenze zwischen Heimat, dem Völkischen als extreme Heimatansicht bis hin zum Rassisten sehr fließend, weswegen die AFD eben den Ruf hat den sie hat. Es liegt an ihr das zu ändern. Wie sagten schon die Haie bei findet Nemo:"Willst du etwas an deinem schlechten Image ändern, musst du zuerst dich selber ändern."

MfG


----------



## Taskmaster (24. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Wurden doch gerade (in Abstimmung mit dem Youtube-Video von der Katzendame) aufgezählt? Blau hinterlegte Schrift ist in diesem Forum seit jeher anklickbar (Hyperlinks).
Das Thema Gewalt war hier noch gar nicht drin.


> Bei Mord, Totschlag und Tötung auf Verlangen liegt die Zahl ausländischer Verdächtiger (1140) nicht mehr weit unter der Zahl der Deutschen (1558), obwohl den zehn Millionen Menschen in Deutschland ohne deutschen Pass rund 70 Millionen Deutsche gegenüberstehen.
> Man möge angesichts dieser Dimension nicht mit dem Argument kommen, Ausländer würden einer Straftat viel eher verdächtigt als Inländer. Ebenso wenig hilft das regelmäßig bemühte Vademecum, unter den Migranten sei der Anteil junger Männer besonders hoch, die im statistischen Durchschnitt eher zur Kriminalität neigten.
> Durchschnitt? Wer wirklich Flüchtling ist, weil er daheim um Leib und Leben fürchtete, sollte so viel Dankbarkeit gegenüber dem ihn aufnehmenden Staat zeigen, dass er sich nicht durchschnittlich kriminell, sondern überdurchschnittlich gesetzestreu verhält. Ansonsten hat er sein Bleiberecht verwirkt.



Und wenn ich gerade schon wieder hier lesen muss, dass Antisemitismus nichts mit "Kritik an Juden oder Israel" zu tun hat, könnte ich schon wieder Kübel vollwürgen. Aber so ist das halt, linksextrem der Mitte.


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Da merkt man wieder wie die rechten versuchen den Antisemitismus den anderen in die Schuhe zu schieben.

Das einfachste wäre dort eine Zweistaatenlösung, bei der beide Staaten anerkannt werden. 

BTT.


----------



## Taskmaster (24. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Wer sind "die Rechten?" Bin ich jetzt "Die Rechten", weil ich nicht linksextremes Gedankengut und Antisemitismus gutheiße, den Finger in die Wunde halte? Klassiker.
In die Schuhe schieben? Jubeln womöglich die "bösen" (womöglich rechten) Juden den Linken etwas unter? Da merkt man wohl eher, dass du die Ideologie, die du vertrittst in all ihren Facetten noch überhaupt nicht erfasst und verstanden hast.
Es ist eben keine "Israelkritik", wenn man als einzige Partei im Bundestag einen Antisemitismus-Beauftragten nicht mittragen kann, der Hauptsächlich damit beschäftigt ist, Straftaten gegen Juden zu sammeln und auf gesellschaftliche Fehlentwicklungen aufmerksam zu machen. 
Kommentar: Linker Antisemitismus ist ein Problem in Deutschland | Berliner Zeitung

Das linke Auge bitte mal öffnen. Ganz besonders bevor noch das nächste "Arbeiter- und Bauernparadies" entsteht. Wie hoch die Mauern dann wohl wieder sein müssen, um die Menschen an der Flucht zu hindern?

Und während du das tust, können wir gerne weiter über die Bayern klagen, die irgendwie auf ihre Art versuchen, dem linken Traum von "No Borders" Herr zu werden (Randinfo: ironischerweise ist der Nationalstaat eine Errungenschaft der Linken, denn die wussten früher mal: ohne Nationalstaat kein Sozialstaat).


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Welche Ideologie vertrete ich denn bitte? Ich habe weder was gegen eine Zweistaatenlösung noch gegen einen Antisemitismusbeauftragten. 
Um die Flucht zu verhindern, braucht man keine Mauer, sondern eine Bekämpfung der Fluchtursachen. Das heißt als erstes Frieden im Herkunftsland => Keine Waffenexporte, keine Unterstützung und Ausbildung von Terroristen wie den Taliban. 

Ich hab jetzt mal die Moderation gebeten den OT zu entfernen, bzw. einfach in einen extra WP-Tread zu verschieben.


----------



## Taskmaster (24. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Wir hatten ja schon öfter das Vergnügen in anderen Threads. Du frönst wohl kaum versteckt linksrandiger Ideologie. Du scheinst (wie so einige andere auch) tatsächlich zu glauben, dass die präsentierten Rosinen aus dieser Ideologie die Probleme der Welt realpolitisch lösen könnten und der ekelerregende Rattenschwanz, den kaum eine (extreme) Weltanschauung gerne offen zur Schau stellt, einfach nicht zum Tragen kommen wird (schlimmer noch: gar nicht existiert) .
Bei den Linken läuft so viel ähnlich kranke Sche... wie bei Rechtsextremen, Islamisten, etc.pp.
Besonders gruselig anzusehen ist, dass sich gerade die drei Genannten in ihrem Hass auf Israel und Juden heutzutage kaum unterscheiden.
Daraus resultieren dann solche kranken Geschichten wie die Querfront.

Die Masche von Linksextremen ist das Aufgreifen von beliebten Themen rund um Gesellschaft und Soziales. Denn die sind öffentlich argumentativ leicht zu gewinnen und schaffen schnell Anhänger und Sympathisanten, die aber mit den tatsächlichen Zielen kaum etwas gemein haben, diese oft gar nicht kennen oder je hinterfragt haben, aber leider (ob unwissentlich oder aus schlichter Naivität) unterstützen, ihnen Platz in der Gesellschaft, deren Durchdringung, schaffen.
http://www.verfassungsschutz.niedersachsen.de/download/108579/Flyer_Linksextremismus_.pdf


"Fluchtursachen bekämpfen" ist eine der leersten Sprechblasen schlechthin. Deswegen passt sie ja auch so schön zu Merkel, die diese wo immer es geht absondert, vermutlich noch immer ganz gerührt ist:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mRs78ieBC1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


und trotzdem (mitsamt der SPD) Waffen in die Welt verschickt, schon immer wie wild verschickt hat. Sprechblase hin oder her. Ihr lasst euch mit solchem Zeug einlullen.
Denn die Wahrheit ist: niemand kann das. Niemand kann die Fluchtursachen effektiv bekämpfen. Keine EU und vor allem kein geopolitisches Fliegengewicht wie Deutschland. Liefern wir keine Waffen, hören die Länder einfach auf mit uns zu reden, wenden sich an den Nächstbesten, der ihre Bedürfnisse befriedigt. Und wir benötigen diese Lieferungen ja auch. Rheinmetall und Co. können nicht existieren, wenn die Bundeswehr alle 100 Jahre mal 50 Panzer bestellt. Deutschland würde nicht nur Arbeitsplätze einstampfen (Großfirmen, Zulieferer, etc. großes Geheul überall), man würde die Option auf eigene (von den USA, Russland, etc. unabhängige) Waffensysteme verlieren. In einer Welt voller Geier (und so ist die Welt nun mal) fährt man eben besser, wenn man in einigen sicherheitsrelevanten Bereichen autark bleibt. Denn wenn man einmal den Anschluss verloren hat...
Also was tun? Trotzdem einstampfen und dann? An allen Landesgrenzen der Welt Blauhelm-Zollbeamte aufstellen, die keine Lücke lassen?
Es wird immer Fluchtursachen geben. 7mrd. Menschen können auch nicht einfach mal eben so synchronisiert werden, wie es sich Kommunisten immer vorstellen und dem Streit und der Auseinandersetzung per Diktat abschwören. Das geht nur mit Unterdrückung und wie diese dann aussieht, kennen wir aus der UdSSR oder aktuell ganz wunderbar aus Nordkorea.
Verordneter Frieden funktioniert nicht.

Zumal es oft gar keine Flucht ist. Wirtschaftsmigration ist nachvollziehbar. Wer möchte in seinem Leben nicht ein Stück vom großen Kuchen? Nur funktioniert diese nicht, da Wirtschaftsmigranten den Zielländern nichts zu bieten haben, stranden und dann eine Negativspirale in Gang gerät. Wie die aussieht, kann man sich gerne bei Bedarf in den Banlieue Frankreichs anschauen. Die sind bei dem Thema 10 Jahre weiter als wir. Aber Vorsicht: da kommt keine Polizei und kein Krankenwagen mehr, um die Folgen von "Weltanschauung trifft auf reale Welt" zu mindern. 

Die Lösung für die Probleme dieser Welt ist gewiss nicht, sie alle zu uns zu holen und sie dann auf unserem Territorium zu unseren Euro-Preisen auszufechten. Vor Ort-Hilfe ist selbstverständlich eine Möglichkeit. Aber Afrika ist riesig. Wenn da keiner Bock drauf hat (und den hat ja bekanntlich niemand, die Länder dieser Welt sind alle in irgendeiner Art schwer mit der eigenen Wirtschaft beschäftigt, bspw. Frankreich und Italien der Pleite nahe), wird Deutschland alleine absolut nichts bewirken.

Realpolitisch müsste man sich also endlich mal entscheiden: weiter halbherzig den Don Quijote geben und die "Fluchtursachen bekämpfen" oder das klare Zeichen geben, dass das so, wie sich das viele Migranten vorstellen, nicht funktioniert.
Eine Einwanderung mit dieser Masse in die Sozialsysteme ist so nicht tragbar. Sie ist nicht umsetzbar. Was meinst du denn beispielsweise, warum der Wohnungsmarkt so leergefegt ist? Wer zahlt denn das alles? 
Wenn unsere Sonderkonjunktur nur einmal Schnupfen bekommt, bricht hier die Hölle aus. Dann gibt es keine "Neid-Debatten" mehr. Dann gibt es Neid-Keilerein auf offener Straße.


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Einfach mal ansehen: Die Anstalt vom 24. April 2018 - ZDFmediathek
SPAM gemeldet.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn beispielsweise, warum der Wohnungsmarkt so leergefegt ist?



Du trittst in die falsche Richtung nicht die Flüchtlinge nehmen dir und anderen Arbeitslosen und Geringverdienern die Wohnung weg. Wohnraum: „Wir müssen die Spekulation stoppen“ | FR.de
Wohnungen in Berlin: "Die Immobilien-Spekulation kann man stoppen" - FOCUS Online

Immobilen gibt es genug, in manchen Straßen steht jedes 2. Haus leer und verfällt. Dort müsste der Staat entsprechend eingreifen und im Zweifel beschlagnahmen. Siehe Art 14 (2) GG:


			
				Art 14 GG schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Das Eigentum und das Erbrecht werden gewährleistet. Inhalt und Schranken werden durch die Gesetze bestimmt.
> (2) Eigentum verpflichtet. Sein Gebrauch soll zugleich dem Wohle der Allgemeinheit dienen.
> (3) Eine Enteignung ist nur zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit zulässig. Sie darf nur durch Gesetz oder auf Grund eines Gesetzes erfolgen, das Art und Ausmaß der Entschädigung regelt. Die Entschädigung ist unter gerechter Abwägung der Interessen der Allgemeinheit und der Beteiligten zu bestimmen. Wegen der Höhe der Entschädigung steht im Streitfalle der Rechtsweg vor den ordentlichen Gerichten offen.


Diese Wohnungen könnte man dann für 3-4€/m² vermieten.

Insbesondere, wo bei Harz4 Empfängern eh die Miete vom Staat kommt. Dort kommt man dann in Summe bei 0 raus.
Im  Gegenteil hat es sogar positive Effekte, den die Privaten Eigentümer drücken sich auch um die Steuern: 


			
				https://www.focus.de/regional/berlin/wohnungen-in-berlin-die-immobilien-spekulation-kann-man-stoppen_id_7406376.html schrieb:
			
		

> Das Kudammkarree wurde in den letzten 8 Jahren drei Mal verkauft. Beim letzten Mal an eine Briefkastenfirma mit Sitz in Luxemburg, hinter der sich ein russischer Oligarch verbarg. Das Land Berlin hat von diesen wechselnden Käufern nichts gehabt, denn es wurde keine Grunderwerbssteuer gezahlt.


Bei jedem Privaten würde man dann Pfänden - mit dem PAG - auch ohne Tatverdacht. Hier würde nicht mal jemand seine Wohnung bei verlieren. Also WinWin. 


Jetzt war es genug mit OT.


----------



## Taskmaster (24. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Der SPAM begann mit deinem Nazi-Geschwafel. Politsatire ist eine feine und lustige Sache. Aber realpolitisch absolut wertlos, da sie auf den schnellen Lacher ausgerichtet (man will ja auch unterhalten werden) ist und auf krasse Vereinfachungen zum Selbstzweck setzt.
Such dir lieber endlich valide Quellen, lerne die Grundbegriffe der Politikwissenschaften und reflektiere die gängigen Ideologien.
Wer das mal getan hat, verliert an diesen jegliche Lust

/edit zu deiner Ergänzung:
Ich trete in gar keine Richtung. Es wäre schön, wenn Migranten (das "Flüchtlinge" kann man sich wohl Großteils sparen, die Asylquoten sprechen Bände) Jobs wegnehmen würden. Aber das können sie gar nicht, werden in Maßnahmen oder einfach völlig im Sozialsystem geparkt. Wir haben einfach kaum oder keine Jobs mehr, die diese Leute in solch einer Masse besetzen könnten. Die haben wir ausgelagert. Bspw. nach Asien und (wie ironisch) auch Afrika.

Da diese Menschen Großteils nie etwas gelernt haben, können sie auch so gut wie keiner Arbeit nachgehen.
"Mir und anderen Arbeitslosen" (ich musste - zugegeben - schmunzeln, denn arbeitslos bin ich absolut nicht, zähle wohl zu den sogenannten IT-Fachkräften auf Projektebene. Ich danke aber für diese versuchte Beleidigung durch die Blume. Allein dass du glaubst, mich durch unterstellte Arbeitslosigkeit abwerten zu können, zeigt, welches Herz in deiner Brust schlägt) nimmt deswegen auch niemand den Job weg.

Ich bin Realist. Die Probleme sind da. Vieles kann man mit den momentan sprudelnden Steuereinnahmen verstecken. Probleme kann man aber nicht für immer mit Geld bewerfen. Es soll niemand (vor allem du nicht) behaupten, man hätte die Dinge nicht kommen sehen.

Wohnraumspekulation ist eine ganz andere Baustelle. Vor 2015 waren die Wohnungen da. Sie waren auch nicht unbedingt günstig, aber man konnte welche bekommen. Der Staat mietet für die Unterbringung alles weg, was nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen ist. Oft ist der Preis und Zustand völlig egal.
Heute muss man quasi einen 6er im Lotto haben, um in die engere Auswahl bei 70 Bewerbern und mehr zu kommen. Die von dir erwähnten Leerstände sind entweder quasi Geistergebiete, die niemand bewohnen will, niemand kann, weil Infrastruktur fehlt, die Besitzverhältnisse ungeklärt sind, der Besitzer sich schlicht nicht kümmert, ihm das Kapital fehlt und schwerlich enteignet werden kann (geht zwar durchaus, aber das sorgt doch schnell für Unmut in der Bevölkerung).

Es gibt einen dicken Unterschied zwischen der Welt, die man gerne hätte und der, die es tatsächlich gibt.

Und nun tatsächlich Ende Gelände. Argumentativ erreicht man Ideologen eh nicht. Ich weiß gar nicht, warum ich mir das immer wieder antue. Trotzdem wünsche ich eine erholsame Nachtruhe.


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Es geht nicht um die Lacher, sondern um die Fakten: Stimmt das denn ...? - ZDFmediathek
Damit hast du dann auch Quellen. Vielleicht solltest du dir mal andere, als Springer und Bertelsmann suchen. 

Der Post mit der NPD kam von dir. Meiner war eine Anspielung auf ein Zitat aus QualityLand, welches sich aufgrund der Autozensur nicht darstellen ließ:
QualityLand: Roman - Marc-Uwe Kling - Google Books


----------



## Taskmaster (25. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Ja, klar. Wieder so eine typisch linke Masche. Wenn die (nennen wir es mal) "Argumentation" den Bach runter geht, ist der Kontrahent der Springer-Presse (weiteres geliebtes Feindbild) verfallen. Du darfst mal eben meine Quellen-Verlinkung durchgehen und zählen, wie viel davon zu Springer gehört.
Und danke für das Angebot per PM, aber ich diskutiere nicht versteckt weiter.
Ich sehe da keinen gescheiten Ausgang. Dazu habe ich solche Diskussionen schon zu oft geführt, gedacht, sie hätte gefruchtet, um dann keine paar Wochen wieder denselben Gespinsten von denselben Leuten zu begegnen.
An diesem Punkt können wir die Sache einfach beenden.
Vielleicht kann sich zumindest der ein oder andere stille Leser dazu durchringen, sich die ein oder andere unbequeme Frage zu stellen. Ganz besonders zum Thema Antisemitismus in der Gesellschaft, wo er seinen Nährboden findet und ob das vermeintlich "Gute" tatsächlich so gut ist.

Ansonsten nun wieder Bayern.


----------



## DaStash (25. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Wo ist dein Problem taskmaster, du beschwerst dich das zu unrecht mit Attitüden wie "Rechts" kommuniziert wird nutzt diese aber im gleichen Maße "typisch linke Masche".^^

Interessant hätte ich mal eine Antwort auf meine Frage gefunden.^^

MfG


----------



## Taskmaster (25. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Problem? Ich hatte dir deine Frage direkt beantwortet. Ich habe mich auch nicht über "Attitüden wie typisch Rechts" beschwert, sondern über die völlig unsinnige Nazi-Keule mokiert, die einfach nie korrekt angewendet wird, nur dazu da ist, ungewollte bzw. nicht ins Weltbild passende Zusammenhänge gar nicht erst zu diskutieren und mich dann mal an das Entzaubern des Mythos "Links = nicht antisemitisch, total toll und gut, sollte jeder sein" gesetzt.
Für lange Leitungen ist die Telekom zuständig.

Ist das jetzt schon wieder Bayern?


----------



## DKK007 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

BTT!!


----------



## DKK007 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Da die Befugnisse aus dem jeweiligen Polizeigesetz jeweils nur für das Gebiet des Bundeslandes gelten, wäre mal interessant, was passiert, wenn ein überwachtes Notebook/Handy in einem anderen Bundesland verwendet wird.

Mittlerweile hat die Petition gegen das PAG fast 100.000 Unterschriften erreicht. 
Neues Polizeiaufgabengesetz (PAG) verhindern! | WeAct


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Auf der Demo gegen das PAG waren wohl 30-45 Tausend Menschen. 

Was war. Was wird. Von Hausmeister Herrmann und Berliner FUD |
    heise online



			
				https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Was-war-Was-wird-Von-Hausmeister-Herrmann-und-Berliner-FUD-4047765.html schrieb:
			
		

> *** Schön war's: In München haben 30.000 Menschen gegen das geplante bayerische Polizeiaufgabengesetz demonstriert. Nach Angaben der Organisatoren könnten es gar 45.000 gewesen sein, weil Demonstranten noch zum Versammlungsplatz strömten, während schon die Schlusskundgebung am Odeonsplatz lief. Das ist eine Ansage, die Mut macht. "Zertreten des Grundgesetzes verboten", stand auf einem der in Deutschland so beliebten gelben Verbotsschilder. Hausmeister Herrmann, der in Bayern sein Trampel-Gesetz gar für eine bundesweite Ausdehnung empfehlen möchte, verlor die Fassung und sprach von einer Lügenpropaganda der Organisatoren, die manch unbedarfte Menschen in die Irre geführt habe. Die Menschen als unbedarft zu bezeichnen, die sich Sorgen um den Zustand der Demokratie und der demokratischen Freiheiten in Deutschland machen, zeigt klar, wie bedürftig das Politikverständnis von Joachim Herrmann ist.
> 
> *** Erwähnenswert auch die dürftigen Rechenkünste des CSU-Abgeordneten Michael Kuffer, der 0,3 Prozent der Wahlberechtigten am Demonstrieren sah und daraus schlussfolgerte, dass die Bayern geschlossen hinter einem Gesetz stehen, das aus Bayern einen Polizeistaat macht. Jawohl, ein Polizeistaat: wer bei einer nicht näher definierten drohenden Gefahr unbegrenzt präventiv eingesperrt werden kann, wessen Computer und Smartphones nach belieben durchsucht werden können, ist dem Gutdünken oder Böswollen der Polizei ausgesetzt.
> 
> ...




Innenminister Herrmann wirft den PAG Gegnern dagegen "Lügenpropaganda" vor. 
Streit um Polizeiaufgabengesetz: Herrmann wirft PAG-Gegnern "Lugenpropaganda" vor | Nachrichten | BR.de

Interessant ist, das die Bayrische Justiz gegen Hetze aus dem Ausland vorgehen will. Bayerns Justizminister will auslandische Hetze im Internet bestrafen |
    heise online
Vielleicht sollten sie da erst mal mit der Hetze aus Bayern und von der CSU (Herrmann: "Lügenpropaganda", Seehofer: "Islam gehört nicht zu Deutschland", Dobrint: "Anti-Abschiebe-Industrie", Scheuer: "Das Schlimmste ist ein fußballspielender, ministrierender Senegalese, der über drei Jahre da ist. Weil den wirst du nie wieder abschieben" usw.) anfangen. 


Der ehemalige Bundesinnenminister Gerhart Baum (FDP) hat jetzt selbst eine Klage gegen das PAG angekündigt. 
Verfassungsklage - Baum will Polizeigesetz kippen


			
				Gerhart Baum schrieb:
			
		

> "*Wir dürfen die Angst nicht dazu benutzen, immer weitere Freiheitseinschränkungen zu machen, denn das, was in Bayern jetzt kritisiert wird, sind ja die Vorfeldbefugnisse, die immer weiter ausgedehnt werden, und die betreffen uns, die völlig unbescholtenen Bürger. Wir rutschen immer weiter in Überwachung hinein, Kameraüberwachung, Schleierfahndung, also Überwachung auf den Straßen, Computerüberwachung, Präventivhaft.*"



Dies wäre nicht seine erste Verfassungsklage: 
Karlsruhe: Grosser Lauschangriff in weiten Teilen verfassungswidrig - SPIEGEL ONLINE (2004)
Verfassungsklage zum Luftsicherheitsgesetz: Leben gegen Leben - SPIEGEL ONLINE (2006)
Verfassungsbeschwerde: Ex-Innenminister Baum klagt gegen BKA-Gesetz - SPIEGEL ONLINE (2008)
https://www.heise.de/newsticker/mel...-Vorratsdatenspeicherung-aufrecht-832201.html (2009, Gerhart Baum hält Verfassungsklage gegen Vorratsdatenspeicherung aufrecht)
https://www.tagesspiegel.de/politik...-baum-droht-mit-verfassungsklage/1606304.html (2009, Verfassungsschutz-Befugnisse: Früherer Innenminister Baum droht mit Verfassungsklage)

*
Edit:*
Auch Berlin möchte sein PAG erweitern. Dabei geht es insbesondere um die Videoüberwachung:
https://www.heise.de/tp/features/Der-Traum-von-schrankenloser-Videoueberwachung-3952482.html
https://www.morgenpost.de/berlin/ar...fuer-Videoueberwachung-verfassungswidrig.html


----------



## iGameKudan (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Mein Beileid mit den Bayern... Ich glaube, euer Herrmann hat ein Maß zu viel gesoffen. Dass dieses Gesetz jetzt sogar ernsthaft durchgegangen ist, ist echt bedauerlich. Das geht dann doch ein gutes Stück zu weit, wenn jetzt selbst bei weniger schweren Straftaten quasi vollumfängliche Überwachung inklusive des Abfangens von Post und Paketen, Onlinedurchsuchung (bei der ich es immernoch kritisiere, dass man diese im Gegensatz zu einer Haus-/Wohnungsdurchsuchung nicht mitbekommt!!!) und das Abhören von Telefonaten möglich ist. Besonders krass finde ich aber auch die Möglichkeit zur Untersuchung von DNA-Spuren hinsichtlich biologischer Merkmale. 

Die Körperkameras finde ich hingegen gut und sinnvoll. 

Und zum Berliner ASOG: Während ich die Videoüberwachung an sich hier in Berlin begrüße, empfinde ich die Gesichtserkennung doch als nicht wirklich angenehm. Die Gefahr der Bildung von Bewegungsprofilen ist mir viel zu groß... An bestimmten Orten wie stark frequentierten Bahnhöfen meinetwegen, aber nicht allgemein.
Die Aufzeichnung gemäß des Berliner Datenschutzgesetzes würde ich auch eigentlich ok finden. Sind "nur" 48 Stunden. Und ich sage es mal so... Unser Datenschutzgesetz hier ist in gewissen Punkten doch schon so hinderlich für eine brauchbare Kameraaufklärung und -überwachung (wo wohlgemerkt immernoch ein Polizist und keine Maschine schaut...), speziell was den öffentlichen Raum angeht. Durch meine Arbeit habe ich da so einige Dinge mitbekommen, wo ich mir am liebsten nen Facepalm gegeben hätte. 

Klar hilft Kameraüberwachung nicht bei der Verhinderung von Straftaten, aber durchaus bei deren Nachweisbarkeit und bei der Aufklärungsarbeit. Trotzdem lehne ich die Audioaufnahmen vollends ab.


----------



## the_move (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob und wie sich dies auf die Landtagswahlen auswirken wird...


----------



## chaotium (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Ich hab da eine Frage: Und zwar was würde passieren wenn die auf meinen Rechner kommen und den durchsuchen, dabei aber alle Platten durch Bitlocker oder Veracrypt usw verschlüsselt sind?
Wie weit würde so ein Schnüffler kommen?


----------



## gregorowitsch (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

@xtrame90 wenn der PC eingeschaltet ist und du die Platten entschlüsselt hast können Sie frei darauf zugreifen. Bitlocker und Veracrypt schützen nur wenn die Container nicht gemountet sind, zB. bei einer HD und der PC ist ausgeschaltet, dann ist der verschlüsselte Inhalt für die Polizei unlesbar. Wenn jedoch deine Bude gestürmt wird während dem dein PC mit gemounteten Containern läuft können Sie alles auf eine externe HDD kopieren.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*



gregorowitsch schrieb:


> @xtrame90 wenn der PC eingeschaltet ist und du die Platten entschlüsselt hast können Sie frei darauf zugreifen. Bitlocker und Veracrypt schützen nur wenn die Container nicht gemountet sind, zB. bei einer HD und der PC ist ausgeschaltet, dann ist der verschlüsselte Inhalt für die Polizei unlesbar. Wenn jedoch deine Bude gestürmt wird während dem dein PC mit gemounteten Containern läuft können Sie alles auf eine externe HDD kopieren.



Meistens wird dann einfach der Volume-Schlüssel aus dem RAM extrahiert um damit hinterher das Image zu entschlüsseln. Wenn man das kopieren vom echten System aus macht, ist die Gefahr von Manipulationen zu groß. Zumal man auch Systemdateien wie die Registry braucht. Dabei müssen Veränderungen am System ausgeschlossen sein.

Siehe:
Disk-Forensik/ Sicherstellung/ Imaging – Wikibooks, Sammlung freier Lehr-, Sach- und Fachbucher
https://www.bsi.bund.de/SharedDocs/...en_IT-Forensik.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=2


----------



## Taskmaster (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

"Meistens" gewiss nicht. Es ist bis heute noch immer der Standard, dass einfach der Stecker gezogen, alles eingesammelt wird und die Damen und Herren dann nichts Verwertbares mehr vorfinden.
Das war schon 2006 mit Razorback so und hat sich bis dato nicht verändert (siehe Beschlagnahme eines PP-Servers).



> Kurios: Den Beamten im Serverraum von i3D.net war es schlichtweg *zu kalt*, um die relevanten Daten zu kopieren. *Offenbar hatten die Beamten von Interpol Angst, sich bei den niedrigen Temperaturen zu erkälten*.



Programme wie Veracrypt bieten übrigens auch bspw. das sichere Löschen des PWs im Cache und das automatische Trennen von Laufwerken nach einer festgelegten Zeit.
Wer seinen PC eh 24/7 angeschaltet und alle (womit auch immer) gefüllten "kritischen" Volumen eingebunden und für jeden zugänglich behält, sollte sein Verschlüsselungskonzept ganz generell überdenken.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Mittlerweile sind die Beamten schon weiter. Da gibt es dann Leute beim SEK, die so lange an der Maus wackeln, damit der PC nicht in den Standby geht, bis die IT-Forensiker da sind. 

Das Passwort wird bei True/VeraCrypt sofort nach der Eingabe gelöscht. Allerdings steht der VolumeKey (Der zufällige Schlüssel mit dem die Daten verschlüsselt sind) im RAM, so lange das Volume gemountet ist. Geht gar nicht anders. 
Mit einer angepassten Version, wo man direkt den VolumeKey eingibt, schließlich sind die beiden Tools opensource, lässt sich dann hinterher die Platte entschlüsseln. 

Der VolumeKey lässt sich sogar recht einfach finden, weil aus irgendeinem Grund der Salt, welcher ganz am Anfang eines VolumeKey steht, im gleichen RAM-Speicherbereich ein paar Byte weiter zu finden ist. Man braucht also nur nach dem Salt im RAM suchen. Dieser könnte eigentlich direkt nach dem Mounten gelöscht werden, wird aber (zumindest nach meinem Stand von der aktuellen Version vor einem Jahr) nicht getan. 

Ein Tool, was das macht ist Volatility: Volatility Labs: TrueCrypt Master Key Extraction And Volume Identification
In diesem Video wird das Mounten mit einer modifizierten TrueCrypt-Version und dem MasterKey (VolumeKey) gezeigt: YouTube
Dokumentation: Encryption Scheme - Truecrypt

Aufbau eines TrueCrypt/VeraCrypt-Containers zum besseren Verständnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ich schnell selbst gemalt, da ich meine Vorlesungsfolien nicht mit habe und es so eine Grafik anscheinend noch nicht im Netz gibt.


----------



## Taskmaster (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Der AES-MasterKey wird in Truecrypt im RAM vorgehalten. Ist aber für eine Hausdurchsuchung kein großes Ding. Wichtig ist nur, dass dieser durch ein sicheres Löschverfahren (oder einen sauberen Boot) getilgt wird. Oder man setzt auf andere Verschlüsselungen wie Camellia/etc. Wer mit gemounteten oder frisch ausgehängten Laufwerken angetroffen wird, kann ein Problem haben. Hat es aber meist nicht.
Es gibt da noch ganz andere Gefahrenquellen, wie zum Beispiel das Swap-File, der generell unverschlüsselte RAM, etc.pp. Da muss man sich nicht mal groß mit TrueCrypt oder ähnlich weiter auseinandersetzen.
Solche Programme verschlüsseln ausschließlich Speichermedien oder einzelne Dateien, aber nie den workflow am System. Das sollte soweit aber auch bei jedem angekommen sein, der sich mit dem Thema 5 Sekunden beschäftigt hat.
Es gibt viele Ansätze, aber den Aufwand macht sich heute (und auch früher schon) einfach niemand. Eben weil es einfacher geht.
Deswegen habe ich ja auch die beiden  Fälle mit 10 Jahren Abstand (2006-2016) exemplarisch rausgesucht (wenn Interpol sich an eine Serverbeschlagnahmung setzt, darf man von einem nicht ganz geringfügigem Vergehen ausgehen), um das noch immer identischem Vorgehen aufzuzeigen.
Auch heute noch immer wieder in den Nachrichten zu sehen: Beamte, die PCs während einer Durchsuchung ratzfatz in die Transporter laden.
Da schaut niemand nach irgendetwas, oft wird das nur noch gemacht, um vorgeschriebene Abläufe einzuhalten und sich vor Gericht nicht angreifbar zu machen ("Warum gab es keine Hausdurchsuchung?"). Man setzt auf "Staatstrojanern", generelle Überwachung und Co. Man hat längst aufgegeben, den "großen Fang" durch physikalische Durchsuchungen vor Ort tatsächlich an Land ziehen zu wollen. Eben weil es so einfach ist, sich dagegen zur Wehr zu setzen und ebenso einfach ist es auch, Delinquenten auf frischer Tat zu ertappen. Man benötigt bspw. die vollen Festplatten mit Kinderpornos gar nicht. Es ist heute viel einfacher, jemandem beim Herunterladen eben jener zu erwischen und so eine Verurteilung zu erreichen (zumal viele [warum auch immer] beliebte VPN-Anbieter entgegen der Versprechungen  eben doch mitloggen und dann durchaus bereitwillig Daten weitergeben; bspw. Hide My Ass). 
Auch "Spezialisten" (die nicht ausrücken, weil Hans-Otto "Iron-Man 4" heruntergeladen hat) können heutzutage nicht viel ausrichten, denn wer wirklich etwas verbrochen und zu verbergen hat, kann sein System tatsächlich absolut abriegeln.
Beispielsweise ganz banal durch ein script, das beim Anschließen eines unbekannten Geräts / beim Ausführen einer unbekannten Software oder ähnlich die Laufwerke sofort aushängt/den RAM löscht/den PC herunterfährt. So geht man bspw. bei Perfect Privacy seit geraumer Zeit vor.

In meiner geliebten Informatik kocht man eben auch nur mit Wasser und das Hollywood-Klischee vom Hacker mit einem Gerät, das, einmal angesteckt, alle Sicherungen umgeht und in Sekunden zu allem Zugang schafft, ist eben nichts weiter als das: ein Klischee.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Ich beziehe mich auch nur auf PCs und nicht auf Server. Dort wartet man dann mit einer Observation und klassischer Polizeiarbeit, bis der Täter auf der verdächtigen Plattform online ist. Somit ist auch der PC entschlüsselt und die Verbindung zum Account auf der jeweilen verbotenen Seite hergestellt. Dann fliegt eine Blendgranate durch das Fenster und der Tatverdächtige liegt auf dem Boden, bevor er Win+L drücken kann. 

Wenn man mit irgendwelchen Scripten zu rechnen hat, bleibt eben nur Stecker ziehen. Das sind eben die Sachen, die man von Fall zu Fall entscheiden muss, weil auch nicht in den Vorschriften geregelt. 

_Wenn man das LAN nicht trennt, besteht die Gefahr, dass aus der Ferne Daten verändert werden. Beim Trennen wird eventuell ein Script aktiv. 
Wenn man den Stecker zieht, besteht die Gefahr, dass das Dateisystem beschädigt wird. Beim Herunterfahren werden eventuell Scripte ausgeführt. _

Disk-Forensik/ Richtlinien/ Reihenfolge bzw. Vorgehensweise bei der Untersuchung – Wikibooks, Sammlung freier Lehr-, Sach- und Fachbucher


Die ganzen KiPo Sachen laufen meistens alle über TOR im "Darknet".

Camellia ist auch nur ein Verschlüsselungsalgorithmus, wie AES, bzw. mit den S-Boxen sogar ähnlich dazu. Die greift heute keiner mehr an, außer vielleicht die NSA. Dafür sind die zu sicher, zumal die meisten Lücken in der Implementierung liegen. Da nimmt man eher Seitenkanalangriffe. Allerdings kann man auch bei TrueCrypt eine Kombination aus 2-3 verschieden Algorithmen wählen, mit denen dann geschachtelt verschlüsselt wird.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Beispielsweise ganz banal durch ein script, das beim Anschließen eines unbekannten Geräts / beim Ausführen einer unbekannten Software oder ähnlich die Laufwerke sofort aushängt/den RAM löscht/den PC herunterfährt.



Die Idee ist gar nicht schlecht. Bei Windows muss man da eigentlich nur den Registry-Schlüssel überwachen, wo die jemals genutzten USB-Speicher gelistet werden. Wenn dort ein Key dazu kommt, läuft wird das Script gestartet. 
Werde ich vielleicht auch mal programmieren. 
Das mit der unbekannten Software kann man über den Virenscanner abfangen, indem man dort in den Whitelist-Modus schaltet, wo nur bekannte Programme ausgeführt werden. Wenn die Polizei erst im Virenscanner Ausnahmen erstellt, bleibt von der unveränderten Beweiskette nicht viel übrig. 
Für den Polizeibeamten ist dann besonders wichtig, das alles Schritt für Schritt dokumentiert wird. Insbesondere der Zeitpunkt des Zugriffes und die aktuelle Systemzeit, um später Ereignisse auf dem PC entweder dem Verdächtigen oder der Polizei klar zuordnen zu können. 




Taskmaster schrieb:


> In meiner geliebten Informatik kocht man eben auch nur mit Wasser und das Hollywood-Klischee vom Hacker mit einem Gerät, das, einmal angesteckt, alle Sicherungen umgeht und in Sekunden zu allem Zugang schafft, ist eben nichts weiter als das: ein Klischee.



Fürs Iphone gibt es so was, da wird wohl eine nicht geschlossene Backdoor genutzt. iPhone-Entsperr-Tool findet bei US-Polizei angeblich schnelle Verbreitung | Mac & i

Allerdings wird das neue Dateisystem APFS von keiner Forensiksuite wie Encase oder XWays unterstützt, da es deutlich komplexer ist als NTFS/EXT/HFS+. Dazu ist es nicht öffentlich dokumentiert. APFS Volumes können daher bis jetzt nur am Mac analysiert werden. 
Apples neues Dateisystem macht Strafverfolgern angeblich zu schaffen | Mac & i


----------



## Taskmaster (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Man hat immer mit irgendwelchen Gegenmaßnahmen zu rechnen. Scripting und ganz generell Tools, die die Systemintegrität überprüfen und bei jedem "intruder alarm" sofort agieren, muss man nicht aus der Ferne auslösen und können selbstverständlich auch so angelegt werden, dass Gegenmaßnahmen dann ausgeführt werden, wenn etwas im laufenden Betrieb entfernt *und/oder* angeschlossen *und/oder* fremde Software ausgeführt wird. Nur eines ist klar: beim Ziehen des Steckers ist die Zugriffswahrscheinlichkeit auf verschlüsselte Laufwerke (besonders wenn auch noch das Systemlaufwerk verschlüsselt worden ist) gleich 0 (Ausnahmen könnte es womöglich geben, wenn man auf kommerzielle Anbieter setzt; wobei sich auch dort einiges getan hat, diese sich mit Händen und Füßen gegen eine verlangte/angeordnete Dechiffrierung wehren). Da muss man nichts entscheiden. Man kann auch einfach würfeln. Im Endeffekt haben sie aber heutzutage sowieso keine Chance. Entweder schließt man was an und verliert oder schaltet ab und verliert auch.
Es sei denn, sie frosten den RAM und versuchen dessen Inhalt im Labor zu rekonstruieren oder macht sich an das Knacken der Verschlüsselung.Das ist aber entweder hoch experimentell oder sehr aufwändig und zeit-/kostenintensiv und alleine der Versuch dürfte auch nur in extremen Fällen überhaupt gestartet werden, der dann ganz selten in einem Erfolg mündet (bspw. per Brute-Force; PW stammte aus irgendeinem privaten Background oder Wörterbuch). Um den RAM eines PCs/Servers auszulesen, muss im laufenden Betrieb zumindest irgendwie Zugriff erfolgen und Software gestartet werden. Einfache if und else Anweisungen, gepaart mit einer Software-Whitelist und einer Anschlussüberwachung reichen völlig aus, um das System unautorisierten Zugriffen zu entziehen und einen shutdown zu initiieren.
Das nötige Tool schreibt ein Praktikant in kürzester Zeit.

Darknet hin oder her ist völlig latte. Am Ende verraten sich die Täter fast immer selbst. Das war bei Silk Road so, das ist bei KiPo-Seiten so. Und in wie weit TOR im Fall des Falles tatsächlich schützt... Letztendlich kann man die Deanonymisierung nur erschweren (den Preis in die Höhe treiben), völlig verhindern jedoch nicht.
Es ist nur die Frage, wie lohnenswert das Ziel ist. Es ist absolut sicher, dass eine NSA im Jahr 2018 noch so einige neue Tricks ausgetüftelt hat. Nur riskiert man deren Offenlegung nicht für ein paar illegale Filmsammlungen oder (so perfide es klingen mag) KiPo-Opfer.
Bei der NSA (und anderen Diensten dieser Art) denkt man in globalen Maßstäben.

Den Unterschied zwischen Camellia und AES (aka Rijndael-Algorithmus) möchte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt erweitert durchkauen. Das ist dann doch zu sehr Kryptographie 1/Zahlentheorie und die Uni ist dann doch schon ein paar Tage her.
So viel sei aber gesagt: Späße wie MasterKey auslesen geht bei Camellia (zumindest mWn) momentan _noch _nicht (was aber natürlich nicht bedeutet, dass es völlig ausgeschlossen ist). 
Nachteil ist aber: der Rijndael-Algorithmus wird von quasi allen aktuellen CPUs auf Hardwareebene unterstützt, Camellia kostet also mehr Leistung/Zeit. Auch löst Camellia nicht das grundsätzliche Problem der Handhabung von entschlüsseltem Content in einer unverschlüsseltem Umgebung.
Muss aber auch gar nicht. Es ist (wie gesagt) gar kein wirklich großes Problem. Man muss sich nur der Schwächen von reinen Laufwerksverschlüsselungen bewusst sein und dementsprechend handeln.
Ich denke, das war jetzt auch detailliert genug. Wer unter völliger Paranoia leidet, wird entsprechende Anleitungen und Umsetzungen im Netz finden. Ich persönlich möchte jedenfalls keine weiteren Hilfestellungen für Leute geben, die Dinge umsetzen, die ein solch extremes Schutzniveau tatsächlich benötigen und Strafverfolgungsbehörden dazu bringen, auch die aufwändigsten und teuersten Ermittlungsmethoden anzuwenden.

/edit:
Deine Ergänzungen hatte ich beim Schreiben noch nicht gesehen. Deswegen decken sich da ein paar Beispiele (bspw. Apple). Aber ist ja halb so wild...


----------



## DKK007 (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Überhaupt haben die wenigsten Leute den Bedarf ihren Heim-PC komplett zu verschlüsseln. Allein das ist dann schon verdächtig. Beim Firmennotebook mag das etwas anderes sein. 

Das mit dem tiefgekühlten RAM wird durchaus gemacht. Da gibt es spezielle Boards mit Refreshzyklus für, mit dem man den Speicher dann per Firewire auslesen kann. Auf die Boards passen dann alle möglichen RAM-Typen. So etwas liegt natürlich nicht in jedem Revier rum, aber das LKA/BKA sollte die auf Lager haben. 

Die Leute, die entsprechende Straftaten begehen verraten sich wie schon gesagt selbst, oder sind so schlau, das sie diese Schutztechniken schon kennen. Von daher wird da hier kaum jemand mit krimineller Energie viel brauchbares erfahren.

Beim Server kann dann einfach der Betreiber des Rechenzentrums eine Spiegelung machen. Insbesondere, wo die meisten Server heute nur noch virtuell laufen, sind die sehr schnell samt RAM geklont. Dazu kommt, das man eine VM einfach stoppen kann, so das die "eingefroren" ist - dort nützt also so eine AntiForensik-Software nichts.


----------



## Taskmaster (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Nein, deine Annahmen gehen immer von deinen persönlichen Eindrücken aus und "wie eine Welt wohl funktionieren müsste".
Bedarf für Verschlüsselungen haben viele auch aus völlig legitimen Gründen. Ob es die WG mit zu neugierigen Mitbewohnern ist oder die Notebookfestplatte, die für den Fall des Verlustes (bspw. in der Bahn) vor Fremdzugriffen geschützt sein sollte.
Deswegen kommt heute auch kaum ein Handy mehr ohne. Die"oben ohne" Bilder für den Ehemann oder die letzte Steuererklärung gehen einfach niemanden etwas an/gehören nicht in falsche Hände.

Das Einfrieren des RAMs wird überhaupt nicht angewendet. Weil es schlicht zu speziell und heutzutage auch unnütz ist. War es schon seit 2009. Das LKA ist nicht die CIA oder die NSA. Wie bereits gesagt, zieht man die wichtigen Erkenntnisse heutzutage direkt vom PC (Bundestrojaner) oder ähnlicher (Abhör-)Methoden. Wenn man dann noch an die Festplatte kommt, ist das zwar ein toller Bonus, ändert aber nur noch wenig an der zu erwartenden Anklage.
Die entsprechenden belastenden Dokumente hat man sich bereits gezogen, bevor man an die Haustür klopft.

Davon auszugehen, dass jeder "Bösewicht" sowieso mit entsprechendem Wissen versorgt ist, halte ich für naiv. Irgendwann muss man damit anfangen, sich in die Thematik einzuarbeiten und landet per Google wohl erst mal in den präsenteren Foren (wie diesem hier), bevor man dann die tatsächlich expliziten Anleitungen auftut.
Ich persönlich habe keinen größeren Drang, irgendwelche zukünftigen KiPo-Fans für ihr "Hobby" die richtigen Stichworte zum Eigenschutz zu liefern.
Der Normalo, der seine Daten schützen möchte (ja, auch die Warez-HDD), ist mit Tools wie Veracrypt und einem sauberen Boot nach dem Aushängen der Platte mehr als ausreichend geschützt. Alles weitere übersteigt die Kosten-Nutzenrechnung für einen Angriff (sei er amtlich angeordnet oder durch einen neugierigen Mitbewohner, etc. durchgeführt) bei weitem.

Und zu (bspw. VPN-)Servern: Natürlich ist ein dedizierter Server mit höchsten Rechten das Optimum (wieder hier mein Lieblingsbeispiel, weil die es einfach richtig gut umsetzen: Perfect Privacy).
Das "einfache Spiegeln" des Servers ist da nicht. Was ein Rechenzentrum jedoch immer kann, ist das Mitloggen der ein und ausgehenden Verbindungen/Datenströme. Was aber auch nicht viel bringt (eine Zuordnung zu einzelnen Usern/IPs durch Abgleich aber theoretisch möglich macht), wenn der Verkehr verschlüsselt ist. Um es richtig schwer, eigentlich unmöglich zu machen, kann man aber auch einfach (echtes) Mult-Hop nutzen.
Dann braucht es Amtshilfe durch die NSA oder ähnlich und auch die sitzen daran dann so lange wie an TOR oder ähnlich.
Vor "Forensiksoftware" braucht sich wohl niemand "fürchten". Die hinkt wenn dann immer 100 Jahre hinterher.
Die ist nur eine "Gefahr" für Personen, die meinen, Daten wären sicher gelöscht, wenn man den Papierkorb leert. Bei Verschlüsselungen und Co. sind sie weitgehend nutzlos. Nicht mal das FBI (deren Budget doch weit über dem der hiesigen Behörden angesiedelt ist) bekommt das Thema in den Griff. Deswegen wird ständig nach Backdoors gerufen.
Theorie ist eben nicht gleich Praxis.

Nun ist es aber wirklich gut.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Das Einfrieren des RAMs wird überhaupt nicht angewendet.



Ich kenne selbst Leute die beim LKA waren und das gemacht haben. Das der Key den Cache nicht verlässt muss die Verschlüsselungssoftware erst implementiert haben. Ist auch die frage, ob das ganze mit Meltdown/Spectre überhaupt noch funktioniert.
Denn im Text wird auch ein großer Nachteil genannt:


			
				https://www.heise.de/security/meldung/Abhilfe-gegen-Passwortklau-durch-gekuehlten-Speicher-199802.html schrieb:
			
		

> [FONT=&quot]Einen Nachteil hat die Sache allerdings: Durch das Einfrieren des Caches geht nach Angaben der Forscher die Performance eines Systems in die Knie.[/FONT]


----------



## Taskmaster (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Ist es schon längst. Wie gesagt: seit 2009 kennt man Gegenmaßnahmen gegen die sogenannten "cold boot"-Attacken und die sind mittlerweile schlicht sinnlos und zu aufwändig.
Der Versuch wird allenfalls in Erwägung gezogen, wenn du vor hast, einen Terroranschlag zu begehen. Dann greift man nach jedem Strohalm. Ist aber unterm Strich völlig witzlos. 



> Gegenmaßnahmen
> 
> Als Best Practice zur Minderung der Angriffschancen *gilt das Überschreiben der Schlüssel beim Aushängen des Datenträgers* (zum Beispiel beim Herunterfahren des Systems), womit die Daten zumindest danach sicher sind. Die Trusted Computing Group empfiehlt als Gegenmaßnahme in der „TCG Platform Reset Attack Mitigation Specification“, dass das BIOS Inhalte des Arbeitsspeichers beim power-on self-test leert, wenn ein unsauberes Beenden des Betriebssystems erkannt wurde.[2] Dies verhindert allerdings höchstens, dass ein konformer Rechner selber zum Auslesen benutzt wird.
> 
> ...


Kaltstartattacke – Wikipedia

Du besitzt zu viel Halbwissen, zu wenig Praxiserfahrung. Damit verbreitest du nur völlig unnötige Panik.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Am Ende findet man immer Möglichkeiten. Im Zweifel fragt man den Tatverdächtigen einfach nach dem Passwort. 

Denn so eine Entschlüsselung ist nicht billig, wenn dann der Gutachter 3-4 Jahre damit beschäftigt ist. Da kommen dann schnell mal 50000€ nur an Gutachterkosten zusammen, die mit in die Prozesskosten einfließen. Und die Prozesskosten trägt am Ende bekanntlich der Angeklagte. Der denkt dann vielleicht doch noch mal darüber nach, ob ihm das Passwort nicht doch noch einfällt.

Kosten eines gerichtlichen Verfahrens - Justiz-Portal

Die Kosten für Sachverständige sind im JEVG festgelegt. Für das Sachgebiet 10 "Datenverarbeitung, Elektronik und Telekommunikation" wird die Honorargruppe 8 oder 9 verwendet, was 100 bzw. 105 Euro pro Stunde bedeutet. 
JVEG - Gesetz über die Vergütung von Sachverständigen, Dolmetscherinnen, Dolmetschern, Übersetzerinnen und Übersetzern sowie die Entschädigung von ehrenamtlichen Richterinnen, ehrenamtlichen Richtern, Zeuginnen, Zeugen und Dritten


----------



## Taskmaster (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Und wieder Halbwissen. Nein, man findet am Ende eben nicht "immer Möglichkeiten". Das ist wieder das Hollywood-Klischee. Ich habe es doch mehrfach verlinkt? Verschlüsselung ist für Behörden ein wirkliches Problem, das nicht mal eben "irgendwie" gelöst werden kann, wenn man denn nur will (und das ist sowohl gut, als auch schlecht für die Gesellschaft). 
Und bei einem Freispruch trägt natürlich nicht der Angeklagte die Gerichtskosten und hierzulande gelten auch noch immer in dubio pro reo und das Aussageverweigerungsrecht.
Wenn man nur durch Daten auf einer Festplatte, die verschlüsselt ist, belastet werden kann, macht man von seinem Recht auf Aussageverweigerung Gebrauch und gut. Weil der Staatsanwalt um die Kosten und die Erfolgschancen einer Dechiffrierung von AES-verschlüsselten Datenträgern weiß, wird sie auch so gut wie nie ernsthaft versucht (man stelle sich mal vor, er ordnet das für 10 Handys an, eines wird geknackt und führt zu keinen neuen Erkenntnissen, 9 werden nicht geknackt, es kommt zu keinen Verurteilungen, der "kleine" Staatsanwalt hat aber mal eben absehbar und völlig sinnlos nach deiner Rechnung 500.000€ Kosten für seine Behörde verursacht). 
Außerdem wird sowieso niemand verhaftet, weil er womöglich etwas auf einer verschlüsselten Platte hat. Die Beweislast stützt sich bei einem Verfahren immer hauptsächlich auf Beweise anderer Art und Daten von verschlüsselten HDDs sind am Ende im Prinzip völlig egal, nur das I-Tüpfelchen.
Was du dir vorstellst, ist Forensik und Beweisführung aus den 90ern.
Heute ist es die mitgeschnittene download history, IP-Adressen, Handy-Triangulation, behördliche Spyware (inkl unbemerkte Übermittlung von Screenshots von Chats, entschlüsselten Laufwerken im Betrieb, ...), der doch loggende VPN-Anbieter, die Dummheit der Täter, etc. pp., die zur Anklage und Verurteilung führen.

Und selbst wenn man hierzulande Beugehaft zum Erpressen von PW (wie bspw. in GB oder den USA) legalisieren würde: wer lebenslänglich zu erwarten hat, wird den Teufel tun und kooperieren. Schon gar nicht wegen ein paar Gutachterkosten und ein paar Monaten Haft (die sich nicht von der Untersuchungshaft unterscheiden dürfte), die er am Ende gar nicht zahlen müsste, wenn ohne den Laufwerksinhalt keine zweifelsfreie Schuld feststellbar ist.
Wer sich darauf einlässt, sollte die Beratung seines Anwalts hinterfragen.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Wenn wird man schon noch etwas anderes finden, für das man ihn Verurteilen kann. Meistens haben die Leute dann eine ganze Menge Dreck am Stecken. Mit irgendwas muss er der Polizei schließlich erst aufgefallen sein und in der StPO braucht man immer noch einen konkreten Tatverdacht für eine Hausdurchsuchung.  Dann wars das auch mit dem Freispruch. 

Bei Verdunkelungsgefahr, die z.B. gegeben ist, wenn Daten vernichtet wurden, wird dann auch U-Haft angeordnet.

Die Daten auf der HDD sind dann nur der Bonus, um weitere Straftaten aufzudecken mit denen man das Strafmaß erhöhen kann oder Hintermänner findet. Z.B. den der die KiPos gedreht hat und dann eben noch wegen Missbrauch verknackt wird.


----------



## Taskmaster (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Nicht "Menge Dreck am Stecken" sondern einfach zu viele Spuren anderer Natur hinterlassen, die zumindest eine Anklage ermöglichen. Nur ist eine Anklage eben keine Verurteilung und das Berufen auf das Aussageverweigerungsrecht kann nicht bestraft werden (ganz im Gegenteil: ist eigentlich immer vorteilhaft für den Angeklagten).
Verdunkelungsgefahr besteht nur, wenn der Angeklagte womöglich Beweismittel (oder Zeugen) manipulieren/vernichten kann, wenn er auf freiem Fuß ist, was im Fall eines verschlüsselten Laufwerks, das als Asservat vorliegt, nicht gegeben ist.
Wir sind hier nicht bei "Wünsch dir was!".

Und weil es mich gerade anspringt noch mal zur "cold boot"-Attacke speziell unter Windows:


> Memory Remanence Attacks
> 
> A memory remanence attack is a side-channel attack that reads the encryption key from memory after restarting a PC. Although a PC’s memory is often considered to be cleared when the PC is restarted, memory chips don’t immediately lose their memory when you disconnect power. Therefore, an attacker who has physical access to the PC’s memory might be able to read data directly from the memory—including the encryption key.
> 
> ...



Und nun Ende der Paranoia. Denn die nähert sich von Halbwissen und ich hoffe, dass sich das nun weitgehend verflüchtigt hat.
Ich setz mich jetzt auf die Terrasse und schlürfe was auch immer meine Frau mir da gerade mixt. 

Aloha.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Es wird ja sicher nicht nur genau ein Laufwerk geben. Es liegen meistens noch viele andere USB-Sticks o.ä. rum. Auch dort können Beweismittel zu finden sein.


----------



## Taskmaster (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Völlig egal. Entweder gibt es Hinweise auf eine Verdunklungsgefahr oder eben nicht. Im Allgemeinen geht man aber davon aus, dass bei einer Hausdurchsuchung auch alle entsprechenden Medien eingesackt worden sind (die Damen und Herren sind auch nicht zimperlich in ihren Suchmethoden und übersehen herzlich wenig). Wer sein(e) Laufwerk(e) verschlüsselt, hat sicherlich keine 1:1-Kopie der Daten lesbar auf USB-Sticks herumliegen. Sollte es welche geben, sind wohl auch diese verschlüsselt und genauso wertlos wie HDDs. Ein Täter muss sich also nicht mal die Mühe machen und sie "zerstören", so sie denn bei einer Durchsuchung übersehen worden sind.

Man kann Menschen (zumindest hierzulande) nicht mit dieser Begründung ohne handfesten Verdacht einkerkern (Verdunklungsgefahr wird eigentlich nur angenommen, wenn Beziehungen ins Ausland bestehen oder es einen Konkreten Vorfall gab [Zeuge wurde attackiert und hat Anzeige erstattet]). Wäre es anders, wäre der §112 Abs. 2 StPO der am meisten angewendete Paragraph, weil jeder Tatverdächtige potentiell Zeugen angehen und Beweise verändern könnte. Jeder Tatverdächtige müsste einsitzen.
Dem ist aber nicht so.

Zumal wir hier auch "nur" über Festplatten, deren Verschlüsselung und die Möglichkeiten zur unautorisierten Dechiffrieung diskutieren. Und um darauf wieder zurückzukommen: diese ist im Fall des Falles so nicht möglich (zumindest nicht, wenn das PW nicht "12345" lautet). Vor allem wird es gar nicht erst bei Delikten wie "Platte voller warez" oder ähnlichem Kleinkram versucht. Selbst bei widerlichen Verbrechen ist es kaum bis gar nicht möglich (eher zu 99,9% gar nicht).
Was die NSA womöglich kann, soll uns nicht interessieren. Denn a) ist das reine Spekulation und b) setzen die ihr Kung-Fu hier auch nicht ein.
Das heben die sich für Festplatten von BinLaden oder ähnlich auf.

Diese Behörden nerven eher durch Massenüberwachung. Zum Beispiel wird gerade jedes Wort, das wir hier schreiben, ausgewertet.


> Weiterhin führt der Bundesnachrichtendienst eine sogenannte strategische Überwachung von internationalen Telekommunikationsbeziehungen nach G-10-Gesetz § 5 bis 8 durch. Bei der strategischen Überwachung werden *pauschal alle internationalen Telekommunikationsbeziehungen*, unter anderem E-Mail, Fax, Telefon und *Webforen*, automatisch überwacht und mit Hilfe von Suchbegriffen durchforstet.


Es gibt so viele Wege mit illegalen Praktiken aufzufliegen/sich selbst schwer zu belasten... das verschlüsselte Laufwerk ist eher keiner und vom Datenschutzstandpunkt aus extrem Robust. Ich möchte fast behaupten: gut verschlüsselte Laufwerke (bspw. per TC oder VeraCrypt) sind das Sicherste, was die IT momentan zu bieten hat.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ein Täter muss sich also nicht mal die Mühe machen und sie "zerstören", so sie denn bei einer Durchsuchung übersehen worden sind.



Es reicht, wenn er sie vor der Durchsuchung zerstört. Das ist dann schon verdächtig. Das Attentat von Koln | Was eine Festplatte uber den Tater verrat

Die Texte hier im Forum sind für jeden öffentlich lesbar. Genauso der Müll, den Leute bei Facebook posten.


----------



## Taskmaster (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Es reicht, wenn er sie vor der Durchsuchung zerstört. Das ist dann schon verdächtig.



Verdächtig ist es nur, wenn es jemand sieht. Wobei auch dann gilt: das eigene Eigentum zu zerstören, mag komisch anmuten, durchaus auch verdächtig sein, ist aber keineswegs illegal.
Verdächtiges Verhalten ist auch noch lange kein Haftgrund oder führt als Automatismus Richtung Schuldspruch. "Uhhh, der ist aber verdächtig... gleich wegsperren!"? Wir leben hier nicht in der UdSSR (auch wenn es einem manchmal so vorkommt).
Zumal ein verschlüsseltes Medium (aus nun mehrfach erklärten Gründen) nicht zerstört werden muss. Das Herunterfahren des PCs, das Aushängen von Laufwerken, die Nichtherausgabe des Passworts sind völlig legal und folgenlos begründbar mit "Ich möchte nicht, dass man in meinen Daten rummacht. Ich kenne meine Rechte.".
Niemand kann dazu gezwungen werden, sich selbst zu belasten. Die Beweispflicht obliegt dem Staat. Kann er die benötigten Beweise nicht selbstständig zusammentragen, ist das Pech.
Was uns dann auf das Thema "Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?" zurückbringt. Denn genau diese Nummer ist die Konsequenz, gezogen aus offensichtlichen Problemen den digitalen Möglichkeiten "moderner Kriminalität" (natürlich noch zusätzlich getriggert durch offene Grenzen und den damit verbundenen Maßnahmen zur Terrorabwehr/Friedenssicherung/Blabla).
Du siehst: alles hängt irgendwie zusammen. 
UdSSR, wir kommen!



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Texte hier im Forum sind für jeden öffentlich lesbar. Genauso der Müll, den Leute bei Facebook posten.



Zwischen "öffentlich lesbar" und "wird aktiv behördlich erfasst und ausgewertet" liegt dann doch ein klitzekleiner Unterschied. 
Es macht in der Tat keinen Unterschied, ob man hier oder auf Facebook seinen Ärger ins Netz erbricht. Frage ist: ist das gut?

Uuuuund wieder zurück auf die Terrasse.


----------



## MOD6699 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Konnte erst den thread nicht aufrufen... es beginnt


----------



## Mysterion (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Politik findet auf der Straße und nicht in den Foren statt. Das ist aber genau der Sinn von Foren und "sozialen" Netzwerken:

Die erste Empörungswelle verpufft und man hat sich Luft gemacht. Etwas ändern wird sich dadurch nicht. Darüber freuen sich natürlich ganz besonders die Personen, die dadurch sehr leicht aus dem Fokus der Kritik rutschen. Um den roten Faden muss man sich ebenfalls keine Sorgen machen, die Kritik verläuft sich schnell in Grabenkämpfen und Ablenkungsdebatten.

Die spannende Frage lautet eigentlich: Wie kann es sein, dass nicht nur wirtschaftlich an einem Großteil der Bevölkerung (>80 %) vorbei regiert wird, sondern auch innenpolitisch?

Um ein Sicherheitsgefühl kann es nicht gehen, dafür gibt es nicht ansatzweise genug Polizisten und die, die wir haben, müssen auch noch regelmäßig Demonstrationen, Fußballspiele und nutzlose Politiker-Treffen begleiten.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Zumal die PKS da auch schon recht eindeutig ist. Bei Eigentumsdelikten gab es einen deutlichen Rückgang. Da ist es schon komisch, dass in Bayern die PKS mit "Bayern ist so sicher wie seit 30 Jahren nicht mehr" vorgestellt wird, gleichzeitig aber die Befugnisse deutlich ausgeweitet werden. Ist ein Widerspruch in sich. 

Bayern so sicher wie seit 30 Jahren nicht mehr | munchen.tv

Christian Ehring hat es eher mit der Türkei verglichen: 
Bayern hat ein neues Polizeigesetz | extra 3 Video | ARD Mediathek


----------



## Taskmaster (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Die PKS ist nirgendwo eindeutig und eine Nebelkerze par excellence. Sie lässt vor allem keinerlei Rückschlüsse darauf zu, wie "sicher" es irgendwo ist. 

PKS: Was die Kriminalstatistik misst - und was nicht - SPIEGEL ONLINE


			
				SPON schrieb:
			
		

> *Die PKS misst vieles nicht, was mit Sicherheit zu tun hat *
> 
> *Die PKS ist ein Abbild dessen, was ein Teil der Polizei tut und sieht. Und je kleiner dieser Teil der Polizei ist, weil der Rest sich mit anderen Dingen befasst, desto weniger sieht er.* Nicht enthalten in der PKS sind nämlich Verstöße gegen Landesgesetze, Ordnungswidrigkeiten, einige Verkehrsdelikte und politisch motivierte Straftaten, zu denen etwa Terrorismus zählt.
> 
> ...





			
				SPON schrieb:
			
		

> Die Unzulänglichkeiten der Polizeilichen Kriminalstatistik sind seit Jahren bekannt. Das BKA selbst veröffentlicht auf seiner Website seitenweise Methodik-Erklärungen, die einordnen, was die PKS kann und was nicht. Leider scheinen diese Erklärungen nur in wenigen Innenministerien anzukommen. So ist Niedersachsen eines der wenigen Bundesländer, das überhaupt Dunkelfeldstudien durchführt.



Sie ist Beruhigungsmittel für die Bevölkerung. Das wissen natürlich auch die Politiker und richten ihr Handeln nicht nach ihr aus, sondern hauptsächlich nach internen Statistiken und Erhebungen, die vor allem auch Dunkelfelder berücksichtigen (bspw. werden *nur ca. 6% aller Sexualstraftaten und ca. 36% der Körperverletzungen überhaupt zur Anzeige gebracht* [aus Scham, Angst, etc. pp.]; Terrorismus und politisch motivierte Straftaten [werden in der PKS komplett ausgelassen], etc.).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem erfasst die PKS auch nur abgeschlossene Fälle. Was völliger Wahnwitz ist, wenn man bedenkt, wie viele Akten einfach wegen Überbelastung liegen bleiben.
Und noch ein kleiner Funfact: Allein *in den letzten 10 Jahren gab es 245 Änderungen an Begriffen und Definitionen in der PKS* (das ergab eine Anfrage von der FDP [namentlich Marcel Luthe]). Man kann also nicht mal die einzelnen Erhebungen miteinander vergleichen.


Mit der PKS argumentiert man nicht. Man ignoriert sie besser.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Ordnungswidrigkeiten sind aber auch keine Straften und damit keine Kriminalität.


----------



## Taskmaster (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Wow. Das ist alles, was du für dich aus dem Beitrag extrahierst?
Mehr bewegt dich nicht?

Na dann... 

Mir geht regelmäßig die Hutschnur hoch, wenn PKS-Daten präsentiert werden und ich habe dich auch schon mehrfach in anderen Threads darauf hingewiesen, dass diese die Sicherheitslage im Land überhaupt nicht widerspiegeln.
Schade, dass du dich bis dato nicht (wie von mir mehrfach nahegelegt) bspw. mit dem Anzeigeverhalten von Gewaltopfern beschäftigt hast und den Show-Effekt einer PKS noch immer für bare Münze nimmst.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Da muss eben entsprechende Aufklärungsarbeit und Prävention betrieben werden, damit mehr angezeigt wird. Dafür braucht es aber Personal. 

Auch ist es nicht hilfreich, wenn dann Verfahren wegen mangelndem Interesse der Staatsanwaltschaft eingestellt werden.

Die Anzeigen selbst gehen heute online und sind in 10 Minuten erledigt.


----------



## Taskmaster (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Ah, da isser wieder. Der "So einfach ist das!"-Mann (wobei ich langsam eher eine Dame vermute).

Aufklärung und Prävention sollen zu mehr Anzeigen führen? Du hast dich wirklich nicht eine Minute mit dem Thema befasst. Glaubst du wirklich, die Leute wissen nicht, wie man jemanden anzeigt?
Die Anzeigen bleiben nicht deswegen aus, weil Opfer von (auch und besonders sexueller) Gewalt von Natur aus zu blöd, faul oder weiß der Geier, was du dir da für eine Welt zurechtgelegt hast, sind, sondern aus nackter Angst um Leib und Leben und Verzweiflung. Opfer lassen sich auch gerne mal einreden, es wäre ihre Schuld gewesen, fürchten sich vor sozialer Stigmatisierung, etc. pp.
Prävention besitzt klare Grenzen (höhö). Prävention bei gewaltbereiten Triebtätern ist sehr interessant. Das Wort "Trieb" sollte selbsterklärend sein.

Mehr Personal ist auch lustig. Also doch Polizeistaat? Mal mitbekommen, dass kaum noch wer Bock auf den Job hat und die "Qualität" der Bewerber immer unterirdischer wird? Wer bezahlt die neue Polizei-Armee? Und was soll das Personal groß tun? Viele Mitmenschen fühlen sich doch schon während einfachen Personenkontrollen wie Widerstandskämpfer und greifen zur großen verbalen Keule ("Warum werden wir kontrolliert? Ihr seid Nazis, Faschisten, etc. pp."), spucken und schlagen um sich, so gut wie immer folgenlos oder gegen ein geringes Bußgeld. 
Dieses Personal bräuchte dementsprechend klar kommunizierte Rechte und Autorität (ganz böses Wort), sowie Staatsanwälte und Richter im Nacken, die sich wieder mehr auf den Schutz der Gesellschaft/Opfer vor Tätern konzentrieren. Nur ist das schwierig. Denn dafür bräuchte es zu aller erst neue Gefängnisse (die auch niemand will, auch Teuer sind). Denn unsere sind völlig überfüllt. Wie verkauft man der Bevölkerung neue Gefängnisse? Blendwerk wie die PKS suggeriert doch, dass alles super wäre? "Warum dann neue Gefängnisse?" Und spätestens dann müsste sich einer der vielen Verantwortlichen hinstellen und öffentlich erklären, dass das Instrument "PKS" in Wirklichkeit eine Nullnummer ist (das BKA tut dies ja bereits auf der eigenen Internetseite durch die Blume, kein Experte nimmt sie ernst, nicht mal die Politik, was dann ja auch zu durchaus bemerkbaren Widersprüchen führt, diese aber oftmals [zum Glück für die Verantwortlichen] falsch [nämlich genau verkehrt] gedeutet werden), die tatsächliche Lage einer Katastrophe nahe kommt. Die Wirklichkeit dürfte eher so aussehen: "Es fehlt das Personal überall, das vorhandene ist völlig überarbeitet und quasi dauerhaft gebunden, die Kriminalität ist völlig außer Kontrolle, wir sehen kaum noch was, was nicht explizit vor unserer Nase abläuft. Wir versuchen das Angezeigte abzuarbeiten, schaffen aber nicht mal das." 
Die Verfahren werden hauptsächlich auch nicht eingestellt, weil die Staatsanwaltschaft so wenig Interesse an den Tag legt (das gibt es durchaus auch, keine Frage). Bei denen stapeln sich Aktenberge bis in den Himmel. Man hat dort keine andere Wahl mehr, als Verfahren, die nicht absolut wasserdicht sind, beiseite zu legen oder einzustellen. "Lieber eine kleine als gar keine Strafen!" oder "Ich habe für diese Fälle keine Zeit. Ich konzentriere mich lieber auf den Totschlag, statt auf die gebrochene Nase!" geht der hiesigen Staatsanwaltschaft garantiert täglich x-fach durch den Kopf.
Und wie gesagt: Was alles tatsächlich zu ahnden wäre, wird gar nicht wirklich erfasst.
Wenn etwas zu einer Verrohung der Gesellschaft führt, dann ein riesiges und (absichtlich, da unbequem) unbeachtetes Dunkelfeld. Wer hinsieht, sieht mehr. Steigende Zahlen wünscht sich in der Politik spätestens ab 2015 niemand mehr. Denn dann würde die Stimmung völlig kippen.

Wie lautet einer der Evergreens in der Politik?


			
				Jean-Claude Juncker schrieb:
			
		

> "Wenn es ernst wird, muss man lügen."



Related: Staat uberfordert: Justiz uberlastet, Polizei frustriert, Burger ohne Vertrauen - FOCUS Online

Wenn alles so einfach wäre, wie du es dir vorstellst, hätte es längst jemand umgesetzt.
Gerade das Dunkelfeld ist ein Thema, da stellen sich einem alle Nackenhaare auf.

Ich habe jetzt aber echt keinen Bock darauf, die Sache wieder und wieder seitenweise durchzukauen (habe ich schon mehrfach, auch mit dir).
Such dir endlich das entsprechende Material.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Mehr Personal, damit mehr Streife gefahren werden kann. Das wirkt eben zum einen abschreckend, zum anderen sieht eben der Bürger, das die Polizei noch da ist. Stichwort "Vertrauen".
In vielen ländlichen Gebieten dauert es gerne mal länger, da eben nur ein Streifenwagen vorhanden ist und der ist dann mal 20-30 km weit weg. 

Das mit der Aufklärung bezog sich nicht drauf, wie das mit der Anzeige geht. Es ist wichtig, das eine Anzeige aufgegeben wird, denn nur 6% der Straftaten stellt die Polizei selbst fest. Für die anderen 94 % wird die Anzeige der Bürger benötigt. 
Wenn der Bürger keine Anzeige mehr aufgibt, weil er denkt es passiert doch eh nichts, wird das Dunkelfeld natürlich größer statt kleiner. 
Dazu gehört natürlich auch eine Betreuung der Opfer die meistens zu kurz kommt oder an Vereine wie den Weißen Ring weitergeschoben wird. Die Opfer sind nicht Schuld. Schuld hat nur der Täter und diese ist auch die 3. Säule für die Strafbarkeit seines Handelns. 

Die Justiz braucht eben auch mehr Personal.


----------



## Taskmaster (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Ich hasse es, mich zu wiederholen.

Mehr (bzw. noch mehr) Personal wird es vorerst in nennenswerter Zahl nicht geben, weil:
- zu teuer. Das verhält sich dort kaum anders als in der Krankenpflege. Jeder will mehr Personal, niemand kann/will das bezahlen. Personal benötigt Streifenwagen, Waffen, Ausrüstung aller Art. Mit dem Gehaltscheck ist es ja nicht getan.
- kaum mehr qualifiziertes Bewerber aufzutreiben. Wie tief sollen die Einstiegshürden noch gesetzt werden?
- selbst wenn es qualifizierte Bewerber irgendwo geben würde, die man umwerben könnte: es hat niemand Lust drauf. Der Job ist hochgradig unattraktiv, da schlecht bezahlt, miese Arbeitszeiten, täglich Gewalt und Anfeindungen, immer weniger Anerkennung in der Bevölkerung. Man kann nicht einfach jeden Hans oder Clan-Mitglied eine Waffe in die Hand drücken (wobei letzteres ja mittlerweile schon vorkommt, so groß ist die Not). Denn die Probleme, die das verursachen würde, möchte niemand hier haben.

Aber denken wir uns diese Tatsachen mal einfach weg und stellen in den Raum, dass plötzlich 200.000 Stellen für neue Polizisten geschaffen werden und morgen besetzt werden könnten. Die Ausbildung zum einfachen Polizeivollzugsbeamten dauert ~3. Jahre.
Und was passiert in der Zwischenzeit? 
Ich kann dir sagen, wo wir in drei Jahren sein werden. Das könnte aber ein wenig depressiv machen. Mit den hypothetisch angenommenen 200.000 geeigneten Bewerbern auf ebenso viele Stellen gäbe es zumindest so etwas wie Hoffnung. Das wird so aber nicht umgesetzt. Nirgendwo.


----------



## denrusl (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Ein Kollege und ich wurden das Wochenden angegriffen. Anzeige wurde aufgegeben. Bis wann da was passiert bleibt fragwürdig. Auch wenn man den ungefähren Wohnort und zwei Namen nennen konnten ( die verschwanden um sich Waffen zu besorgen)  aber auch da muss man sgen, das fest lief ruhig ab und der Übergriff auf uns fand abseits beim Heimweg an einer Bushaltestelle statt.  Trotz allem kann man sich nur glücklich schätzen das sie kein Messer dabei hatten. Die Massenhafte Datenüberwachung halte ich aber auch für fragwürdig. Wie gut solche Filter funktionieren sei mal dahingestellt. Jedoch darf man deine Daten ja auf 5-10 Jahre speichern, bei erwachsenen. Und in wie weit das weiter verwendet wird sei dann auch mal dahingestellt : Überwachungsstaat, Rastersuche nach Mustern , Bildung eines Persönlichkeitsprofils etc. ist ja nicht so als gäbe es dazu nicht genug Bücher die sich mit solchen (meist negativ ausgelegten) "Welten" befassen.

Bezüglich der Dunkelziffern, Festplattenverschlüsselung muss ich aber Taskmaster recht geben. Das ist auch seit Ewigkeiten so bekannt. Wenn man ohne weiteres Beweismaterial deinen PC mitnimmt in der Hoffnung da was zu finden kannst du nach einer weile die restliche Hardware zurückverlangen und nach zig Jahren siehst vielleicht deine Festplatte wieder ohne das sie dran gekommen sind. Sobald es verschlüsselt ist (und wir reden hier von mal fix 15 Minuten Googlen) machst du es der Polizei schon schwer da irgendwas großartig aus zu werten. 

Genauso wie viele Paywalls der Zeitschriften mit dem Private-Modus deines Browsers umgangen werden können.

(zu viele sind zu schlecht informiert und das kann man natürlich ausnutzen)

Das ist alles wieder nur der klassische Fall von "hab ich im TV gesehen" gemischt mit viel Halbwissen.

Ansonsten beführworte ich das Gesetz so wie es ist auch nicht, muss aber auch sagen das ich schon negative Erfahrungen gemacht habe und von einem Polizisten in seinen Möglichkeiten gedängelt wurde nachdem ich Ihn angehupt hatte weil er mir OHNE BLAULICHT UND HORN die Vorfahrt geklaut hat. Nun hätte besagter Polizist noch mehr möglichkeiten mich für meinen Unmut zu "bestrafen"


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Wenn keine Dateien drauf sind, die mutmaßlich selbst strafbar sind wie Kinderpornografie, kann die Festplatte schon nach dem Erstellen des Images zurückgegeben werden. 

Mittlerweile versucht man schon den Personalmangel zu bekämpfen, z.B. mit der Wachpolizei. 
Beim Fachkräftemangel im IT-Bereich setzt man auf entsprechende Hochschulabsolventen im Bereich Informatik oder Digitale Forensik. 
Im Bereich IT-Forensik ist es in den meisten Bundesländern möglich, nach dem Bachelor oder Master, noch eine aufbauendes Studium zum Kriminalkommissar für IuK ranzuhängen und dann direkt mit Verbeamtung im gehobenen Dienst einzusteigen.


----------



## Taskmaster (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Weil das für Beschuldigte auch wichtig ist...
Lieber unverschlüsselte Daten abgeben und die <80€-Platte schnellstmöglich zurückbekommen, als verschlüsselt keine Beweise auszuhändigen und ein paar Jahre auf die Platte warten müssen. Ich würde (und ich denke, da geht es vielen ähnlich) eher die Platte/SSD abschreiben, als freiwillig irgendeiner Behörde eine Auswertung zu gestatten. Einfach weil es diese überhaupt nichts angeht, was ich am PC treibe oder getrieben habe. Wenn man irgendwann mal meint, mich einer Tat beschuldigen zu müssen (kann ich für mich aber definitiv ausschließen, denn ich fröne keinen wie auch immer gearteten sexuellen Perversionen und verticke auch keine Kreditkarten im Netz), dann müssen sie diese Beschuldigung schon anders validieren. Dass es mehr als meinen Festplatteninhalt geben sollte, dürfte aber sowieso klar sein, sonst dürfte gar keine legale Durchsuchung inklusive Beschlagnahme durchgeführt werden.

Die Wachpolizei besitzt so gut wie keine relevanten Befugnisse, fährt auch keine Streife, steht eigentlich nur vor irgendwelchen Asylunterkünften (o.ä.) herum. Sie ist also nichts weiter als schlecht ausgebildete (die Ausbildung dauert ca. 12 Wochen) Türsteher und werden auch nur in vier Bundesländern (Berlin Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt und Hessen) überhaupt in winzigster Anzahl erwogen/eingesetzt.
Die schiere Masse dieser Topkräfte (es sind wenige 100 Mann/Frau je Bundesland [in Hessen bspw. rund 600] im Einsatz), werden sicherlich DEN Unterschied in der Entwicklung ausmachen.
Zumal es auch dort heißt: den Mist tut sich niemand freiwillig an.
Bewerbermangel bei Wachpolizei in Sachsen-Anhalt | MZ.de
Viele Stellen bei Sachsens Wachpolizei nicht besetzt
Selbst das Ordnungsamt (aka Kommunalpolizei) ist "cooler".

Es ist auch schön, dass man nun (deiner Aussage nach) auf Hochschulabsolventen in der IT "setzt". Macht man aber gar nicht. Es gibt Teilgebiete, für die es einen studierten Informatiker einfach benötigt. Das eigentliche tägliche Arbeitsaufkommen (95%) langweilt aber schon jeden 0815-FISI. IT-Forensik bei der Polizei ist schlicht brotlose Kunst. Vergleichbar mit der Gerichtsmedizin sind IT-Forensiker Sachverständige und keine Ermittler. Den "spannenden" Teil (wenn man das denn so nennen will) erledigen IT-Kriminalisten (denn diese sind Polizeivollzugskräfte, für den Info-Nerd dürfte aber die für diese Stelle obligatorische Sportprüfung eine ernstzunehmende Hürde darstellen ).

Die Abbrecherquote für das Info-Studium beträgt Pi mal Daumen 50%. Als ich meinen Abschluss bekam, standen noch 2 neben mir, die mit mir das Studium begonnen hatten. Der Rest hatte die Regelstudienzeit überschritten oder abgebrochen.
Auch deswegen sieht es für die akademisierte "IT-Forensik" der Polizei absolut mau aus. Wer den Informatikstudiengang halbwegs überlebt, bekommt in der Wirtschaft nicht nur wesentlich interessantere Aufgaben (wenn es denn unbedingt diese Schiene sein muss bspw. in der IT-Sicherheit großer Unternehmen), man wird auch außerordentlich gut bezahlt.
Wer tut sich auch das wirklich teilweise bockschwere Informatikstudium an, um am Ende USB-Sticks am Fließband auszuwerten und AES-verschlüsselte Medien zu kopieren, wohl wissend (denn das sollte man im Studium - aller spätestens in Kryptographie 1 - gelernt haben), dass sie keinerlei Beweiskraft besitzen werden, man keinerlei Möglichkeit besitzt, an den tatsächlichen Inhalt vor einer Verjährung aller aktuell denkbaren Strafbestände zu gelangen?
Dementsprechend sucht man auch händeringend, findet aber auch dort kaum geeignete Bewerber.

Das führt dann zu solchen Possen wie "Operation Himmel":





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NPYQRONpWN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Das mit dem Info-Studium kann ich etwa bestätigen. Ich hatte auch erst reine Informatik studiert. Als ich dann in die IT-Forensik gewechselt bin, waren auch nicht mehr viele übrig. Im jetzigen Studiengang sieht es da deutlich besser aus, ist schon erstaunlich wie voll die Hörsäle sind - und das nicht nur in den ersten drei und der letzten Woche. Liegt aber wohl auch an der sehr praktischen Orientierung des Studiengangs und den guten Professoren, die sich entsprechend reinhängen und nicht einfach den Stoff von vor 20 Jahren runterrasseln. 

Allerdings verschlüsselt nur eine Minderheit der Leute ihre Datenträger: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...3522-aktive-nutzung-von-verschluesselung.html
Wenn nichts belastendes drauf ist, kann es schließlich auch entlastend sein, das nichts Verdächtiges auf dem Datenträger ist. Bei den Ermittlungen müssen sowohl be- als auch entlastende Spuren berücksichtigt werden. 
Dokumente und Fotos des persönlichen Lebensbereiches dürfen nicht ausgewertet werden, wenn ein Bezug zum Fall ausgeschlossen ist. 


			
				http://www.rodorf.de/02_stpo/09_5.htm#09 schrieb:
			
		

> *09 Beendigung und Rückgabe*
> Die Durchsicht endet mit der Entscheidung der Staatsanwaltschaft, welche Papiere bzw. Daten beweisrelevant sind. In der Praxis wird es wohl so sein, dass der StA sich dabei auf die Analyse der EDV-Experten (Polizeibeamten) verlässt, die im Auftrag der StA die jeweiligen Datenträger, Datenbestände oder Speichermedien entsprechend analysieren und auswerten.
> *Das hat zur Folge, dass:*
> Verfahrensunerhebliche und beschlagnahmefreie Papiere, Unterlagen, Datensätze etc. an den Inhaber zurückgegeben werden. Enthält ein Datenträger neben beweiserheblichen Tatsachen auch Daten »ohne Belang«, so sind die Daten, die für das Verfahren nicht relevant sind, zu löschen, so dass nur die »Datensätze« in amtlicher Verwahrung verbleiben, die für das Verfahren von Bedeutung sind.
> Für die Beschlagnahme beweiserhebliche »Unterlagen« ist ein richterlicher Beschluss einzuholen.


Polizeirecht

Die Polizei schreibt je nach Bundesland entweder reine Sachbearbeiterstellen für Informatiker u.ä. in der Kriminaltechnik oder  technische Unterstützung (Quellen-TKÜ usw.) aus, oder bietet eben die Weiterbildung zum Kommissar an. 

Ja das mit dem Sporttest ist so ne Sache. Da muss ich bis nächstes Jahr noch ne halbe Minute im Lauf rausholen. 


<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
BTT: Mittlerweile gibt es auch einen Entwurf, wie der Zugriff für die Quellen-TKÜ ermöglicht werden soll. Denn das ist schließlich nicht in der StPO geregelt. 
Cyber-Sicherheitspolitik: Funf Prozent Zero-Day-Lucken fur staatliche Uberwachung von Kriminellen |
    heise online


----------



## Taskmaster (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Die Umfrage mit ganzen 8 Teilnehmern kannst du dir sparen. Heute kommt jedes "bessere" Handy mit Verschlüsselung ab Werk. Die, auf die es ankommt, verschlüsseln auch ihre Laufwerke.

Nicht nur für den Sporttest solltest du fitter werden. Auch geistig flexibler und vor allem trainieren, das Wesentliche vom Unwesentlichen zu trennen. 

Was für ein Entwurf? Man möchte gerne Zero-Days einkaufen (was man bis dato nicht hinbekommen hat).
Problem bei der Sache: diese Lücken verlieren schnell ihren Wert und es ist schwierig, zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt einen Angriffsvektor zu bekommen (zu dem dann auch noch ein konkreter Angriff geschrieben werden muss), der den Zugriff auf einen bestimmten Verdächtigen, zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt, auf ein ganz bestimmtes Gerät und die darauf eingesetzte Software ermöglicht. Das taugt leidlich für die Verfolgung von Einzelpersonen. Um irgendwelche Drogenringe oder Kipo-Netzwerke hochzunehmen schon eher. Aber dagegen habe ich auch eigentlich gar nichts.
Außerdem sind solche ZD sackteuer (vor allem dann, wenn noch ein PoC dazu verlangt wird).
Bisher hat man wohl in Eigenregie ZDs nur recht unzuverlässig nutzen können ("Zero-Day-Lücken sind *höchstens* 5 Prozent des 'Enabling Prozesses' der Sicherheitsbehörden.").
Im Gros dürften das wohl Angriffe auf (Tor-/Firefox-) Browser gewesen sein, um Pädos zu identifizieren (so geschehen bspw. bei TOR, auch das FBI mischt da groß mit).

Ansonsten wird in dem Artikel aber nur über eine potentielle Diskussion über das Telemediengesetzes berichtet, die nach Meinung von Herrn Könen angestoßen werden sollte (wahrscheinlich aber nicht wird).


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Wobei es nicht nur den KiPo-Bereich betrifft, sondern auch den Staatschutz, also die Verfolgung von Rechtsextremisten und Islamisten. Insbesondere beim NSU sind manche Platten bis heute nicht entschlüsselt.

Im KiPo-Bereich enttarnen sich einige auch selbst. 
Cybercrime – Das Geschaft mit der Angst - ZDFmediathek
ZDFzoom: Im Netz des Missbrauchs - ZDFmediathek

Die ZeroDays sollte man natürlich nicht auf Vorrat kaufen und dann Monatelang liegen lassen. Das sinnvollste ist wohl, wenn man das System des Verdächtigen kennt, dann einen entsprechenden Exploit zu beschaffen. 
Mit entsprechenden Garantien, die es selbst im Darknet gibt, dass ein Exploit oder Trojaner eine festgelegte Zahl von Tagen nicht entdeckt wird. Hinweise vom Fuzzing, fertige Exploits von Zwischenhandlern - Spionagesoftware: Der Handel des Hacking Teams mit Zero-Days - Golem.de


----------



## Taskmaster (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei es nicht nur den KiPo-Bereich betrifft, sondern auch den Staatschutz, also die Verfolgung von Rechtsextremisten und Islamisten. Insbesondere beim NSU sind manche Platten bis heute nicht entschlüsselt.



Ich verfolge den NSU-Prozess nicht. Aber wenn dem so ist, dann ist das ja nur ein weiterer Beweis, dass Verschlüsselung funktioniert. Denn gerade für diesen Prozess wird die goldene Kreditkarte der Staatsanwaltschaft kein Limit kennen und man wohl alles aufgeboten haben, was technisch möglich ist. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Im KiPo-Bereich enttarnen sich einige auch selbst.


Ja, hatte ich bereits gesagt.


Taskmaster schrieb:


> Darknet hin oder her ist völlig latte. Am Ende verraten sich die Täter fast immer selbst. Das war bei Silk Road so, das ist bei KiPo-Seiten so.


Es nutzt das beste Sicherheitskonzept nichts, wenn Täter bspw. ihr Ego nicht unter Kontrolle haben und mit Taten prahlen oder nicht ständig auf der Höhe der Zeit sind. Es muss auf wirklich viel geachtet werden (kaum jemand bedenkt zum Beispiel die Geräte-ID oder weiß überhaupt, was das ist und dass es durchaus Wege gibt, um an diese von außen zu kommen und jemanden exakt zu identifizieren [einfach mal "cmd" öffnen und dann "wmic bios get serialnumber" eingeben; mit dieser Nummer ging die Türkei nach dem Attentat auf Andrey Karlov auf die Jagd nach Mitwissern, diese[r] war[en] jedoch schlau genug, Virtualisierung zu nutzen und Apple konnte dementsprechend keine Auskünfte erteilen]; viele nutzen auch Tor und denken, sie wären unantastbar, aber das stimmt einfach nicht. Nicht mal mit Tails als Unterboden.). Anonymisierung/Pseudonymisierung sind nicht trivial und beherbergen viele Fehlerquellen. Menschen sind auch keine Maschinen und sind nun mal anfällig für Nachlässigkeiten.
Deswegen ist es mit einer verschlüsselten Festplatte auch längst nicht getan. Das finde ich auch durchaus gut so. Ich möchte, dass man Täter überführt. Was ich jedoch völlig ablehne, sind "Kollateralschäden" in Form von Usern, die unrechtmäßig (und sei es nur kurzzeitig) ins Visier von Behörden geraten und dann quasi schutzlos ausgeliefert sind.
Und da halte ich es für legitim, so viel Schutz wie möglich anzuwenden (bspw. durch Verschlüsselung von Laufwerken und das Nutzen eines validen VPNs).
Das erhöht den Ermittlungsaufwand so dermaßen, dass eine Verfolgung nur lohnenswert ist, wenn ein Verdacht auf eine schwere Straftat besteht.
Außerdem hat es den ebenfalls praktischen Vorteil, dass bspw. geklaute Geräte in den falschen Händen (und dort sind sie durch den Diebstahl ja per Definition schon) nicht noch ganz anderen Schaden anrichten können.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die ZeroDays sollte man natürlich nicht auf Vorrat kaufen und dann Monatelang liegen lassen. Das sinnvollste ist wohl, wenn man das System des Verdächtigen kennt, dann einen entsprechenden Exploit zu beschaffen.
> Mit entsprechenden Garantien, die es selbst im Darknet gibt, dass ein Exploit oder Trojaner eine festgelegte Zahl von Tagen nicht entdeckt wird. Hinweise vom Fuzzing, fertige Exploits von Zwischenhandlern - Spionagesoftware: Der Handel des Hacking Teams mit Zero-Days - Golem.de


Ja, nur wachsen die Exploits ja nicht auf den Bäumen. Es ist wie gesagt nicht so einfach, einen bestimmten Angriff zu einer bestimmten Zeit für ein bestimmtes Produkt einzukaufen und mit diesem genau das zu erreichen, was für eine Ermittlung notwendig wäre.
Zu den "Garantien" im Darknet brauche ich nicht viel schreiben. Garantien gibt es nicht. Wenn die Lücke auffällt, fällt sie eben auf.
Nichtsdestotrotz gibt es natürlich auch Lücken, die nicht geschlossen werden (können) oder tatsächlich nicht bemerkt und lange Zeit genutzt werden.
Das ist aber reiner Zufall.
Und wie bereits dargelegt und auch in deinem Golem-Artikel beschrieben: ZD sind sackteuer und der Einkauf muss schon gut durchdacht sein. 

Related:


> Handel mit Sicherheitslücken Der perfekte iPhone-Hack kostet zwei Millionen Dollar
> 
> Die Preise haben sich in den letzten Jahren zum Teil verzehnfacht: Wer bisher unbekannte IT-Schwachstellen verkauft, kann dafür Millionen verlangen. Denn Hacken wird schwieriger - und der Bedarf wächst.



/edit
Gar nicht gesehen, dass du noch einen früheren Beitrag verändert hast.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn nichts belastendes drauf ist, kann es schließlich auch entlastend sein, das nichts Verdächtiges auf dem Datenträger ist. Bei den Ermittlungen müssen sowohl be- als auch entlastende Spuren berücksichtigt werden.
> Dokumente und Fotos des persönlichen Lebensbereiches dürfen nicht ausgewertet werden, wenn ein Bezug zum Fall ausgeschlossen ist.


Ist halt völlig naiv. Wie entscheidet man denn, ob etwas für Ermittlungen relevant ist? Genau, man sichtet es. Und dann wäre da noch der große Unterschied zwischen "was in einer Richtlinie/Anweisung/Gesetz" steht und was am Ende tatsächlich passiert (man als Beschuldigter auch womöglich nie was von erfährt).
Und man muss sich nicht selbst entlasten. So funktioniert die Nummer nicht. Der Staatsanwalt muss die Schuld zweifelsfrei beweisen. Jeder kann sich mit einer Verschlüsselung natürlich auch trotzdem auf eine Kooperation einlassen, wenn man das denn für richtig hält. Die Wahl, diese zu verweigern, hat man aber eben auch *nur und ausschließlich* mit einer Verschlüsselung. Ohne wird auf jeden Fall ausgewertet.
Mal übetrieben: "Die Überprüfung hat ergeben, dass sie unschuldig sind. Aber interessant: wir wussten gar nicht, dass sie schwul sind. Weiß Ihre Frau davon? Aber keine Sorge, wir haben das natürlich von unseren Platten gelöscht. *zwinker*"


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> wir wussten gar nicht, dass sie schwul sind.



So etwas darf eben nicht verwendet werden.



> »Die Rechtsprechung hat sich bislang nicht durchringen können, bzgl. sichergestellter verfahrensirrelevanter Daten ein Beweisverwertungsverbot anzunehmen. Ob ein solches zum Schutz des Rechts auf informationelle Selbstbestimmung erforderlich ist, ist höchstrichterlich noch ungeklärt. Jedenfalls bei schwerwiegenden, bewussten oder willkürlichen Verfahrensverstößen, in denen die Beschränkung auf den Ermittlungszweck der Datenträgerbeschlagnahme planmäßig oder systematisch außer Acht gelassen wird, ist ein Beweisverwertungsverbot als Folge einer fehlerhaften Durchsuchung und Beschlagnahme von Datenträgern und der darauf vorhandenen Daten geboten.«


----------



## Taskmaster (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Es ist völlig egal, was "verwendet werden darf". Das spielt nämlich nur eine Rolle, wenn es um die Beweisführung vor Gericht geht.
Das bedeutet aber noch lange nicht, dass solche Infos nicht irgendwo verbleiben oder für Ermittlungen trotzdem indirekt genutzt/vorgehalten werden können.
Lies doch mal selbst, was du zitierst.
Beweisverbote ist auch nicht gleich Beweis*verwertungs*verboten.


> Ein selbstständiges Beweisverwertungsverbot enthält § 477 Absatz 2 Satz 2 StPO. *Diese Norm bestimmt, dass personenbezogene Daten, die aufgrund von Maßnahmen erlangt werden, die nur bei Verdacht auf bestimmte Katalogtaten angeordnet werden dürfen, ohne Einwilligung des Betroffenen nur in solchen Verfahren als Beweismittel genutzt werden, die eine Katalogtat zum Gegenstand haben.* Von Bedeutung ist dies *beispielsweise, wenn im Rahmen einer Telekommunikationsüberwachung (§ 100a StPO) Beweise erlangt werden, die auf eine Tat schließen lassen,* die keine Katalogtat nach § 100a Absatz 2 StPO, darstellt


"Gut, Sie besitzen keine Kipo-Sammlung. Aber schon ein bisschen viel Warez, oder? Ihnen ist schon klar, dass ein Verstoß gegen das Urheberrecht ein Vergehen im Sinne des Strafgesetzbuches darstellt und daher strafbar ist?"

Wie von dir zuvor selbst zitiert, entscheidet der Staatsanwalt, was, wie lange und weshalb behalten wird und wie er es nutzt, gegebenenfalls auch später löscht. Theoretisch kann er alles behalten, wenn er es nicht für die Beweisführung vor Gericht, aber für andere Ermittlungen nützlich hält.
Zumal: Wo kein Kläger, da keine Klage.

Außerdem ist es schwer, Gesehenes ungesehen zu machen. Wenn das möglich wäre, würde ich mir täglich Star Wars reinziehen und immer wieder bei "Luke, ich bin Dein Vater!" aufheulen.


----------



## Taskmaster (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Staatstrojaner: Polizei soll in Wohnungen einbrechen durfen |
    heise online

Und so viel dann zum Thema "Sicherheitslücken einkaufen". War mir klar (und so argumentierte ich hier ja auch), dass das in der Praxis zu schwierig umzusetzen und zu speziell ist. 
Also wird man zukünftig wohl einfach per "gesetzlichem Betretungsrecht" in die Wohnung einbrechen und Trojaner händisch installieren. 



			
				heise schrieb:
			
		

> "Die Wohnung ist unverletzlich", heißt es in Artikel 13 Grundgesetz. Dieses durch Durchsuchungsbefehle und den großen Lauschangriff bereits eingeschränkte Grundrecht soll nach dem Willen der Justizminister der Länder nun deutlich weiter ausgehöhlt werden. *Unter der Ägide von Rheinland-Pfalz, Bayern, Hessen und Mecklenburg-Vorpommern hat die Justizministerkonferenz am Donnerstag in Eisenach einen Beschluss gefasst, laut dem die Polizei künftig in Wohnungen einbrechen können soll, um leichter Staatstrojaner auf die Rechner oder andere Kommunikationsgeräte Verdächtiger aufzubringen.*
> 
> In dem kurz gehaltenen Papier ist die Rede von einem "gesetzlichen Betretungsrecht". Dieses sei nötig, da die vom Bundesgesetzgeber voriges Jahr in der Strafprozessordnung neu geschaffenen breiten Befugnisse für die Quellen-Telekommunikationsüberwachung und heimliche Online-Durchsuchungen "mit erheblichen rechtlichen und tatsächlichen Problemen behaftet sind". Bisher müssen die Strafverfolger die benötigte Spionagesoftware, mit der gegebenenfalls auch Verschlüsselung umgangen werden soll, in der Regel übers Internet per E-Mail oder Downloads auf die auszuforschenden IT-Systeme schleusen. Das führt in der Praxis offenbar teils zu erheblichen Schwierigkeiten.



Das post 09.2015-Zeitalter ist einfach wunderschön.


----------



## efdev (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

 dann muss ich wohl bald ne Kamera irgendwo installieren die gut Versteckt ist und auf Bewegungen reagiert 
Fehlt nur noch das wir bald Grundsätlich verpflichtet sind den Kram noch selber zu installieren


----------



## chaotium (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

DDR 2.0 oder Stasi is back.
Sieht man wenn man ne DDR Regierung wählt 

PS:  Dann werde ich einfach mal meine Rechner mit Trusted Disk oder ähnlichen verschlüsseln. Mal schauen wie lange die brauchen ^^


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Wobei das auch nur etwas nützt, wenn dann entsprechend auch auf den PC zugegriffen werden kann. Bei einem Notebook reicht es, wenn man es nicht zu Hause stehen lässt, oder im Safe einschließt.


----------



## Taskmaster (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Klar, wer schleppt denn nicht sein Notebook zu jeder Party, Schwimmbadbesuch, Beerdigung, Einkauf, etc. pp. 
Aber für diese Fälle hat man dann eben den Safe zur Hand.
Sehr praxisnahe Vorschläge, Herr/Frau Forensiker/-in in spe. 

Es reicht wohl einfach zusätzlich zum Datengrab auch die Systemplatte zu verschlüsseln. Das dürfte den Damen und Herren zumindest vorerst das Leben schwierig genug machen. Etwas Sorge bereitet mit da jedoch das UEFI (ich weiß nicht, was da FinFisher und Co. bereits umsetzen).
Wird vielleicht mal zeit, sich ein wenig in Coreboot einzuarbeiten (Auch wenn ich nun gewiss nicht zu irgendeiner Zielgruppe für solche Ermittlungen gehöre, aber so, wie das Ganze momentan an Fahrt aufnimmt, kann sich das in 5 Jahren ja schon geändert haben. "Dieser Haushalt nutzt ein VPN, sehr verdächtig. Lasst mal nachsehen, was die da so übertragen." Rechtlich geht so was dann bestimmt auch völlig klar. ).


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Bei Apples Macbook und Iphone wird das Konzept mit dem Signierten Bootloader in Hardware schon länger eingesetzt. In diesem Fall ein ROM, das sich im Gegensatz im EEPROM im Bios nicht überschreiben lässt. New World ROM - Wikipedia
Allerdings hat sich der Mossad selbst einen Bootloader bei Apple besorgt, womit Cellebrite jetzt für einen vierstelligen Betrag die Iphones knackt. Bericht: Cellebrite kann angeblich iPhones mit iOS 11 entsperren | ZDNet.de


Wobei das ganze sicher keinen Bestand vor dem Bundesverfassungsgericht hat. Denn schon bei einer normalen Hausdurchsuchung hat der Beschuldigte das Recht zusammen mit seinem Anwalt dabei zu sein.


----------



## Taskmaster (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei das ganze sicher keinen Bestand vor dem Bundesverfassungsgericht hat. Denn schon bei einer normalen Hausdurchsuchung hat der Beschuldigte das Recht zusammen mit seinem Anwalt dabei zu sein.



Wird die Verfassung eben geändert. War ja schon mal Thema, als Schäuble solche Einbrüche solch eine Maßnahme durchsetzen wollte. Da hatte sich die SPD jedoch noch quer gestellt.
Aber heute dürfte das anders laufen (und die fehlenden Stimmen zur 2/3-Mehrheit wird schon irgendwer liefern. Ob FDP, Grüne, Linke [vermutlich alle zusammen], die ziehen schon mit, wenn man es nur schön genug formuliert, irgendwas mit "Kampf gegen Nazis, Fratze zeigen, blabla", passt scho).
Auch ist das mit dem Bundesverfassungsgericht so eine Sache. Das NetzDG ist ja auch nach Meinung fast aller nennenswerten Experten (inkl dem hauseigenen Wissenschaftlichen Dienst, siehe Gutachten, Seite 17, 3.2 Ergebnis: Zitat: "Im Ergebnis kann in den Vorgaben des § 3 NetzDG-E ein Eingriff in das Grundrecht der Meinungsfreiheit erkannt werden. Dieser Eingriff erscheint nach Abwägung der erörterten Belange nicht verfassungsrechtlich gerechtfertigt zu sein.") grundgesetz- und europarechtswidrig. 
Stört das noch irgendwen? Wo sind die Verfassungsklagen? Das Gesetz ist noch immer voll in Kraft und findet volle Anwendung.

Ich mach mir da echt nichts mehr vor.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Wobei es beim NetzDG recht wenig Beschwerden gibt.

Grüne und Linke werden sehr sicher dagegen stimmen. Die FDP wohl auch, auch wenn dort gute Leute wie Leutheusser Schnarrenberger nicht mehr im Justitzministerium sitzen.


----------



## Taskmaster (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

"Recht wenig"... Für ein grundgesetzwidriges (und somit absolut illegales) Gesetz reicht auch gar keine Beschwerde.
Was ist denn das für ein Rechtsstaat, der es erlaubt, dass illegale Gesetze in Kraft bleiben, weil sich nur "einige (vermutlich auch "nur" die doofen Betroffenen? ) beschweren"? Und ab wann werden aus "einigen" denn deiner Meinung nach "genug", damit es doch getilgt werden muss?
Und welche Lehren zieht man aus einem solch geduldeten Verhalten? "Fu*k the basic law! Ab morgen gilt wieder die Todesstrafe. Einfach weil wir es können und das Grundgesetz eh nur so was wie eine Richtlinie ist, die uns nicht interessiert."?

Du hast echt eine merkwürdige Sicht auf die Dinge.

/edit zu deinem Nachtrag


DKK007 schrieb:


> Grüne und Linke werden sehr sicher dagegen stimmen. Die FDP wohl auch, auch wenn dort gute Leute wie Leutheusser Schnarrenberger nicht mehr im Justitzministerium sitzen.


Quark. Die Grünen hatten sich schon beim NetzDG lediglich enthalten. Es kommt nur darauf an, wie man das Gesetz verkauft. Dann sind zumindest diese schon mit dabei. Zumal die Grünen ja ihre Zukunft mittlerweile ganz offen in einer Koalition mit der CDU sehen.
Mich würde es auch nicht wundern, wenn die Grünen in Bayern Teil der neuen Regierung werden. Söder hin oder her. Die Grünen interessiert nur noch Regierungsbeteiligung, weil man aus der Opposition ihrer Meinung nach (was ja auch zu einem gewissen Grad richtig ist) nichts erreichen kann.
Die Linke und die CDU kokettieren auch bereits bspw in Brandenburg. Auch mit denen hat man mittlerweile Schnittpunkte gefunden und wer weiß, wie die Linke abgestimmt hätte, wenn noch Stimmen für das NetzDG gefehlt hätten. Dann hätte man das NetzDG noch stärker als "gegen Nazis" framen müssen und dann wäre da auch was gegangen.
Die FDP ist zugegeben etwas schwerer berechenbar geworden, weil sie nach ihrer letzten Regierungsbeteiligung in den tiefen Abgrund des (Parteien-)Todes gestarrt hat, aber auch die kann man bekommen. Notfalls kauft man sie ein. Denn wenn im Austausch genug Geld und Durchsetzung für die eigene Parteiagenda/-ideologie in Aussicht gestellt würde, wären sowieso alle Feuer und Flamme.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Da sind die Nazis von der AFD aber deutlich leichter zu bekommen, indem man einfach sagt, es geht gegen ausländische Kriminelle. Das die gar nicht in Deutschland wohnen und somit gar nicht durchsucht werden könnten interessiert die sicher nicht. 
Insbesondere, weil es die größte Oppositionspartei ist und man dann schon die 66% zusammen hat. Ist auch deutlich leichter 4 als 7 Parteien zusammen zu bringen. Zumal sich die CSU der AFD immer mehr angenähert hat.

Endgültig rechtswidrig ist das NetzD-Gesetz erst, wenn das Bundesverfassungsgericht entschieden hat.


----------



## iGameKudan (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Es nutzt das beste Sicherheitskonzept nichts, wenn Täter bspw. ihr Ego nicht unter Kontrolle haben und mit Taten prahlen oder nicht ständig auf der Höhe der Zeit sind. Es muss auf wirklich viel geachtet werden (kaum jemand bedenkt zum Beispiel die Geräte-ID oder weiß überhaupt, was das ist und dass es durchaus Wege gibt, um an diese von außen zu kommen und jemanden exakt zu identifizieren [einfach mal "cmd" öffnen und dann "wmic bios get serialnumber" eingeben; mit dieser Nummer ging die Türkei nach dem Attentat auf Andrey Karlov auf die Jagd nach Mitwissern, diese[r] war[en] jedoch schlau genug, Virtualisierung zu nutzen und Apple konnte dementsprechend keine Auskünfte erteilen]; viele nutzen auch Tor und denken, sie wären unantastbar, aber das stimmt einfach nicht. Nicht mal mit Tails als Unterboden.).


Sorry Bro, aber damit geht definitiv nix. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taskmaster (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

@DKK007
Echt jetzt... deine Beiträge ergeben von Mal zu Mal weniger Sinn.
Dass keine Partei (und schon gar nicht bei einer Verfassungsänderung) auf die Stimmen der AfD setzt, sollte sich mittlerweile herumgesprochen haben. Magst mal langsam in der Realität ankommen und auch an dieser argumentieren?
Mit dir zu diskutieren, ist so, als würde man sich mit einem Eremiten unterhalten.

"Endgültig rechtswidrig ist es erst..." Ja na dann, immer her mit der Todesstrafe. Und dann führen wir sie so lange durch, bis das BVG sich der Sache annimmt.

(Edit, weil es mir auch schon wieder auffällt:


DKK007 schrieb:


> Da sind die Nazis von der AFD


Ist es schon wieder so weit? Braucht es noch mal eine Nachhilferunde? Die letzte ist doch gerade mal 1 1/2 Monate her und wurde in genau diesem Thread erteilt? Es ist wirklich leidlich amüsant, sich auf diesem Niveau weiter zu bewegen. Aber ich ahne nun auch, warum es für das Info-Studium bei dir nicht gereicht hat.)

@iGameKudan
Das ist aber eine absolute Ausnahme (wie dir google auch hätte sagen können und betrifft hauptsächlich Surfaces) und das war auch nur ein Beispiel von 1000 weiteren möglichen, wie man trotz VPN und Co. identifiziert werden kann (und wird).
Du darfst davon ausgehen, dass in 99,9% aller PCs/Notebooks/etc. die Nummer gesetzt ist.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Das NetzDG ist nicht rechtswidrig, da es einfach nur die Anbieter in die Pflicht nimmt, die Bestimmungen aus dem Telemediengesetz umzusetzen. Mit entsprechenden Strafen, die bei Facebook mit ein paar Milliarden auf der hohen Kante auch Wirkung zeigt. 



			
				https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tmg/BJNR017910007.html schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 10 Speicherung von Informationen*
> 
> 
> Diensteanbieter sind für fremde Informationen, die sie für einen Nutzer speichern, nicht verantwortlich, sofern
> ...



Vorher schien für Verstoß gegen §10 überhaupt kein Bußgeld fällig geworden zu sein:


			
				https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tmg/BJNR017910007.html schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 16 Bußgeldvorschriften*
> 
> 
> (1) Ordnungswidrig handelt, wer absichtlich entgegen § 6 Abs. 2 Satz 1 den Absender oder den kommerziellen Charakter der Nachricht verschleiert oder verheimlicht.
> ...



Das TMG selbst existiert seit 2007.


----------



## Taskmaster (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Nach über einem Monat ruhe fällt dir plötzlich um 00:11 Uhr dieser absolut unhaltbarer und nullsinnige Vergleich ein?

Das TMG regelt im zitierten §10 Abs. 2 ausdrücklich den Umgang mit der rechtswidrige Handlung oder Information. Der springende Punkt ist "rechtswidrig". Vor dem NetzDG war die Prüfung durch Staatsanwaltschaft und Richter für diese Einordnung obligatorisch. Sobald die Rechtswidrigkeit festgestellt wurde, war die Löschung/Sperrung des öffentlichen Zugangs einzuleiten.
Nun liegt die Deutung und Einordnung in privater Hand.
Und das ist auch nicht das einzige Problem.

Dass das NetzDG rechtswidrig (verstößt gegen das Grundgesetz UND Europarecht, das muss man erst mal hinbekommen) ist, hatte ich zuvor in zwei Gutachten der Wissenschaftlichen Dienstes verlinkt. Und wenn du dir auch nur mal die Mühe machen würdest, dir die juristischen Expertisen zu diesem Gesetz durchzulesen und auch zu verstehen (daran scheint es letztendlich wohl hauptsächlich zu scheitern)... 
Bspw. https://www.cr-online.de/NetzDG-Gutachten-Gostomzyk-Ladeur.pdf


> Der NetzDG-E verstößt in mehrfacher Hinsicht erheblich gegen die grundgesetzlichen Garantien der Berufsfreiheit, des Eigentums, der Meinungs- und Pressefreiheit sowie des allgemeinen Persönlichkeitsrechts. Weitere Verstöße gegen Grundrechte und Menschenrechte der EMRK sind in diesem Gutachten aufgeführt.


oder: https://www.haerting.de/sites/default/files/pdfs/dav-netzdg.pdf


> - Die Prämisse des NetzDG-Entwurfs, es würden nur bestehende Sperr- und Löschpflichten „durchgesetzt“, ist unrichtig. Das NetzDG würde vielmehr in großem Umfang zusätzliche Sperr- und Löschpflichten einführen.
> 
> - Durch das NetzDG würde der Bund in Regelungsbereiche des Landesrechts eingreifen und dadurch seine verfassungsrechtliche Pflicht zum bundesfreundlichen Verhalten verletzen.
> 
> ...



Und es ist ja auch nicht so, als hätten die von der Bundesregierung geladenen Experten in den Anhörungen das nicht auch unverblümt dargelegt.

Zur Abrundung noch das Statement von Human Rights Watch: Deutschland: NetzDG mangelhafter Ansatz gegen Online-Vergehen | Human Rights Watch

Danke für die Wiederbelebung des (zurecht) eingeschlafenen Threads. Gott bewahre uns vor dem Tag, an dem du in irgendeinem Fall gutachterlich tätig werden könntest.


----------



## Fossi777 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Solche Gesetze kommen immer, wenn es keinen interessiert. Wie damals bei Hartz 4 (Angriff auf die Grundrechte) 
War ja WM, da kann man sowas machen. Mal im Ernst ist mittlerweile schon schlimmer als bei der Stasi damals.

Jeder ist anscheinend  potenzieller Straftäter, und wird auch erstmal so behandelt bis das Gegenteil bewiesen ist.

Und wenn ihr euch fragt warum Merkel soviele Flüchtlinge ins Land gelassen hat, dann wisst ihr es jetzt !
Hättet ihr solche Gesetze geduldet ( Komplettüberwachung des Volkes ), wenn wir unter uns geblieben wären ? 

Nein ! 

Noch besser:    Stellt euch doch noch ne Alexa aufs Klo, dann brauchen Sie solche Gesetze nicht !

Armes Deutschland ...


----------



## DKK007 (10. September 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

*Update: *
Die drei Oppositionsparteien FDP, Grüne und die Linke klagen vor dem Bundesverfassungsgericht gegen das bayrische PAG. https://www.br.de/nachrichten/bayern/fdp-gruene-und-linke-klagen-gegen-bayerisches-pag,R3EeMpJ
Die SPD hat eine eigene Klage vor dem bayrischen Verfassungsgerichtshof bereits im Juni angekündigt. Diese Klage wurde letzte Woche eingereicht.
Scharfe Kritik an der CSU: Bayern-SPD reicht ebenfalls Klage gegen Polizeiaufgabengesetz ein | Politik

Sollte das BVerfG einige Punkte im bayrischen PAG für klar Verfassungswidrig erklären, wirkt sich dies auch auf die neuen PAGs in anderen Bundesländern aus.


*Edit:*
Die Forderungen der Parteien werden auch gegenüber dem BDK klargestellt und im Wahlkampf verwendet:


			
				Grüne schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Musterpolizeigesetz   können   wir   nur   dann   befürworten,   wenn   es   sich   an   klaren bürgerrechtlichen  Kriterien  orientiert  und  die  Bürgernähe  der Polizeiarbeit  in  Deutschland insgesamt  verbessert.  Eine  liberale,  gut  funktionierende  Polizei  wollen  wir  stärken.  Hierfür wird  ein  klarer  gesetzlicher  Auftrag,  statt  gesetzgeberischer  Aktionismus  und  unbestimmte Rechtsbegriffe gebraucht.
> Die aus unsere Sicht verfassungswidrigen Novellierungen des Bayerischen Polizeiaufgabengesetzes,   gegen    die    die    Grüne    Landtagsfraktion    derzeit    vor    dem Bayerischen Verfassungsgerichtshof  klagt,  können  jedenfalls  kein  taugliches  Vorbild  für  ein solches  Vorhaben  darstellen.  Denn  einer  Absenkung  der Eingriffsschwellen  und  einer  völlig praxisuntauglichen Verwässerung des Gefahrenbegriffs erteilen wir eine Absage.





			
				SPD schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist der Wille der SPD, die Polizeiarbeit der Länder zu vereinheitlichen. Im Juni 2017 hatten die Innenminister vereinbart, ein Muster-Polizeigesetz mit einheitlichen Sicherheitsstandards zu  erarbeiten.  Wir  gehen  jedoch  nicht  davon  aus,  dass  sich  in  den  anderen  Bundesländern Bayern durchsetzen wird. Ein Muster-Polizeigesetz wird sich daran orientieren müssen, was in    allen    Bundesländern    umsetzbar    ist.    Nicht    zuletzt    muss    ein    solches    Gesetz verfassungskonform sein, was wir im Falle des bayerischen PAG anzweifeln.





			
				FDP schrieb:
			
		

> Der Föderalismus hat in diesem Bereich in der Tat Nachteile.
> Kriminalitätsbekämpfung findet als  Teil  der Bürgergesellschaft  vor  Ort  statt.  Deshalb  bleibt  sie  grundsätzlich Ländersache.
> Notwendig ist es, die technischen Möglichkeiten und Rahmenbedingungen zu bundesweiten polizeilichen  Fahndungen  zu  erweitern.  Unterschiedliche  rechtliche  Regelungen  sind  das Ergebnis des Föderalismus, was wir akzeptieren. Tatsächlich hat sich das Polizeirecht in den vergangenen  Jahrzehnten  in  den  einzelnen  Bundesländern  sehr  unterschiedlich  entwickelt. Eine gewisse Einheitlichkeit ist jedoch Voraussetzung für eine wechselseitige Unterstützung z.B.  durch  die  Bereitschaftspolizeien  der  Länder.  Einheitliche  Standards  sind  in  diesem  Fall unser Wertekanon.  Eine  Regelung  auf  Bundesebene,  wie  ein  „Bundes-SOG“  oder  eine komplette Vereinheitlichung der Landespolizeigesetze sehen wir kritisch.
> 
> ...


https://www.bdk.de/lv/bayern/aktuelles/Wahlpru308fsteine BDK LV Bayern.pdf (55 Seiten)

Die von der FDP aufgeführten und von mir *fett* markierten Forderungen werden sicher auch die sein, die vom BVerfG besonders kritisch geprüft werden.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Bayerisches Polizeigesetz: Onlinedurchsuchung und Präventivhaft auch ohne Vedacht möglich - Ein Modell für ganz Deutschland?*

Kurz vor den Landtagswahlen sind erneut 40000 (vierzigtausend)  Menschen gegen das neue Polizeiaufgabengesetz in Bayern auf die Straße gegangen. 

Muenchen: 40.000 protestieren gegen neues Polizeigesetz – netzpolitik.org
Muenchen, Mannheim, Berlin: So demonstriert Deutschland gegen Rechts - Today - bento



			
				bento.de schrieb:
			
		

> In München kamen sogar Zehntausende zusammen. Die Polizei sprach von rund 21.000 Teilnehmerinnen, die Veranstalter von 40.000 Teilnehmern. Das Motto der Veranstaltung: "Jetzt gilt's! - Gemeinsam gegen die Politik der Angst".
> 
> Auf den Bildern ist ein Fahnenmeer zu sehen, außerdem Hunderte Plakate. Sie attackierten auch CSU-Chef Seehofer und Ministerpräsident Markus Söder. "Ausgsödert is" oder "ausgseehofert is" war zu lesen.
> 
> ...




*UPDATE:*

Und schon gibt es die nächste Verfassungsbeschwerde gegen das bayerische Polizeiaufgabengesetz. Diesmal von der Gesellschaft für Freiheitsrechte (GFF) und dem Bündnis "NoPAG". 
Buergerrechtler bringen bayerisches Polizeigesetz vors Bundesverfassungsgericht | heise online


----------

